# Will Vape Shops (including online) be able to trade from 1 May 2020



## Riaz_sh

So after the Address last night will Vape shops be able to trade from 01 May 2020????

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Very unlikely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Nope.
They will be able to start online trade at level/ stage 3.
B & M reopening at level/ stage 2.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Riaz_sh

if tabacco is allowed at level 4 wont the sale of E Liquid fall under that category?

plus with the category levels differing in each province isnt it likely that we could see a vape shop or 2 be open for online trading?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Riaz_sh said:


> if tabacco is allowed at level 4 wont the sale of E Liquid fall under that category?



Not currently classed as tobacco - no excise (sin tax) is paid currently.
Things like IQOS/ Heets etc may make the cut.
Doubt anything else will though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Riaz_sh said:


> plus with the category levels differing in each province isnt it likely that we could see a vape shop or 2 be open for online trading?



Hypothetically this might be allowed- in a cross district or cross provincial way, as levels may vary between district/ metro/ province.
But that said - if the source is level 3 they can ship based on an online purchase. if the destination is level 5 they likely cannot do the last mile delivery as the goods are not deemed essential.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

You might be able to buy from supermarkets. But vapeshops will definitely remain closed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> Hypothetically this might be allowed- in a cross district or cross provincial way, as levels may vary between district/ metro/ province.
> But that said - if the source is level 3 they can ship based on an online purchase. if the destination is level 5 they likely cannot do the last mile delivery as the goods are not deemed essential.


correct and all provinces are going into level/stage 4 as of 1 May and then from there different levels for different provinces but only until further notice or who knows how long before different levels happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> correct and all provinces are going into level/stage 4 as of 1 May and then from there different levels for different provinces but only until further notice or who knows how long before different levels happen.


Different levels per district/ metro will be applied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Sure JHB will be a ''4'' for time being

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Sure JHB will be a ''4'' for time being



My current gut feeling is that it will remain a 5.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> My current gut feeling is that it will remain a 5.



Really hope not. Getting tired of fermented apple juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> My current gut feeling is that it will remain a 5.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

Just received a message from a Vape Retailer stating

As per the Presidents Speech we are now waiting on the Finner details regarding our stores
The re-opening of the In-Stores and online will be announced via our Social Platforms

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ugi

If u need something pm me im in durban. I can try help u out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Tinykey

Why was the sales of vaping stuff baned if it was not part of tabaco... Just a question

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

But on the other hand 
Doesn't vape shops fall under small businesses?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DysectorZA

I placed an order with TVJB just before the lock down, hoping that I would get it just in time. They phoned me and said that they won't be able to ship in time due to their couriers not being about to make it from CPT to JHB in time before the lock down.

The offered me a refund, which I should have taken with the state we are in now, or I could wait until the lock down is over. I decided to wait thinking it would only be 21 days, and my order would ship on on 16 April and I would be sorted.

Little did I foresee the lock down would be extended and that it would be a phased approach. Now if online retailers can only start operating at level 3...who knows how long it will take to reach there. I'm now hoping for my delivery to hopefully take place in June? But at the rate we're going, who knows when.

Luckily I still have enough juice and cotton to last me a while longer. But it's frustrating that vape shops can't operate online (just like Takealot and Loot), but come 1 May everyone will be heading in droves to stock up on cigarettes, in case we fall back to level 5 for some reason.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Sure JHB will be a ''4'' for time being



Cape Town too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

It actually doesn't make sense that unhealthy cigarettes will be sold from 1 May, but healthy vaping not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> It actually doesn't make sense that unhealthy cigarettes will be sold from 1 May, but healthy vaping not.


It causes popcorn lungs @Hooked. Stinkies don’t!

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> It actually doesn't make sense that unhealthy cigarettes will be sold from 1 May, but healthy vaping not.


Watch this boytjie , I always loved a good cigar - I will go stock up on cherry and vanilla slims and yes , I will smoke them , Fk , this is not a dictatorship -YET. If I can't vape , I will smoke.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

The cigarette counters at the supermarkets will be crowded on 1 May!! Should I go there out of curiosity and to take a pic - or should I avoid the crowds?

I wish I could find out how many smokers DO NOT go back to smoking, having been forced to stop smoking during lockdown.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Watch this boytjie , I always loved a good cigar - I will go stock up on cherry and vanilla slims and yes , I will smoke them , Fk , this is not a dictatorship -YET. If I can't vape , I will smoke.



Rebel without a cause!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

Hooked said:


> The cigarette counters at the supermarkets will be crowded on 1 May!! Should I go there out of curiosity and to take a pic - or should I avoid the crowds?
> 
> I wish I could find out how many smokers DO NOT go back to smoking, having been forced to stop smoking during lockdown.


The thing is those who smoke will have to stock up because as soon as the infection rate is gonna go up after the release of smokes they gonna ban the cigarettes again 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Birkie

Hooked said:


> The cigarette counters at the supermarkets will be crowded on 1 May!! Should I go there out of curiosity and to take a pic - or should I avoid the crowds?
> 
> I wish I could find out how many smokers DO NOT go back to smoking, having been forced to stop smoking during lockdown.


In January / February I was working in Zambia. The anticipated period was for 3 weeks, but it ended up being for 6 weeks. I ran out of vape juice, and switched to "stinkies". On the way home I found a small tobacconist in Lephalale and bought some Mystic Nectar. Discarded the cigarettes immediately!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> Watch this boytjie , I always loved a good cigar - I will go stock up on cherry and vanilla slims and yes , I will smoke them , Fk , this is not a dictatorship -YET. If I can't vape , I will smoke.


I still got half packed of smokes in my drawer since i started vaping more than a year and a half ago 
I tried a cigarette about 4 months back and can't take smell of it i forgot how to hold it and been smoking for more than 25 years

So NO i will smoke again

I rather mix some single flavors(if i run out of concentrates) and vape it 


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rey_Rey

You guys see this?
Hopefully vape stores will be open or atleast they can get answers soon.


----------



## Grand Guru

Permissions not Permitions. It's definitely fake @Rey_Rey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thehbomb101

Grand Guru said:


> Permissions not Permitions. It's definitely fake @Rey_Rey








This one is on the governments official twitter and it’s exactly the same as far as I can see

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## thehbomb101

Link to tweet itself :

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

I wonder at what level spell checkers can be activated... Doesn't seem like essential services, as 'Quarrying' is still screwed on both copies

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## stevie g

Well I'm not wearing a mask and I'll not shop at shops that enforce it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Hooked

I wonder if the govt. means "cloth" masks literally? Perhaps they don't accept that the plastic visors are good enough? @ARYANTO if you can get yourself a visor. One can breathe easily and glasses don't mist up!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> I wonder if the govt. means "cloth" masks literally? Perhaps they don't accept that the plastic visors are good enough? @ARYANTO if you can get yourself a visor. One can breathe easily and glasses don't mist up!


The visor is meant to protect the eyes from projected aerosol. It doesn’t provide any protection from inhaling droplets from your mouth and nose.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> The visor is meant to protect the eyes from projected aerosol. It doesn’t provide any protection from inhaling droplets from your mouth and nose.


Sh.... back into the fog I go

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

stevie g said:


> Well I'm not wearing a mask and I'll not shop at shops that enforce it.



I practice that already, but I'm guessing that from 1st May it will be a fine-able offense similar to travel without authorization is now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

blujeenz said:


> I practice that already, but I'm guessing that from 1st May it will be a fine-able offense similar to travel without authorization is now.



It will be, its mandatory for going outside and being around other people it's not based on shop/store policy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I just received this






At this stage, subject to the previously announced government decision allowing for the sale of tobacco products *NOT* being reversed, Vaperite / Cannarite will commence trading both online and from our physical retail locations on 1 May at 8am.

*HOWEVER*, in the event that the decision to allow tobacco sales is reversed, we do not expect to be allowed to trade other than for our current sales of CBD products and related devices.

What we do promise you is that we will keep you updated throughout this week as to any new or further developments.

Lastly, our Bryanston store will not reopen until the liquor ban is lifted as it is located inside a liquor store.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Same here @Grand Guru ... time to line up Friday...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

Thats good news only problem Vaperite here in PTA East doesn't have alot of stock 


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The vaper said:


> Thats good news only problem Vaperite here in PTA East doesn't have alot of stock
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I buy online 95% of the time. We only have two and a half vape shops around here

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

Grand Guru said:


> I buy online 95% of the time. We only have two and a half vape shops around here


I only buy my concentrates and bases online all my hardware i go into stores

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> I buy online 95% of the time. We only have two and a half vape shops around here



And you probably have a a personal collection equal to mroe than two of those two and a half shops at least!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

I got the VapeRite email as well. 

Will pop by there as well as the local tobacconist as they stock a few local (ie less chance of being cloned) brands and I have spoken to a few of the suppliers who confirmed they supply those tobacco stores.

Still hoping my preferred local stores open, however it is what it is. 

The vape store down the road from me totally sold out the day before lockdown started- not a single bottle of juice was left when I got there at 4pm.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mollie

M.Adhir said:


> I got the VapeRite email as well.
> 
> Will pop by there as well as the local tobacconist as they stock a few local (ie less chance of being cloned) brands and I have spoken to a few of the suppliers who confirmed they supply those tobacco stores.
> 
> Still hoping my preferred local stores open, however it is what it is.
> 
> The vape store down the road from me totally sold out the day before lockdown started- not a single bottle of juice was left when I got there at 4pm.


I will make turn by another one also near me probably gonna be there VERY early just hope i can find what I'm looking for normally by from VK and VC

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

The vaper said:


> I will make turn by another one also near me probably gonna be there VERY early just hope i can find what I'm looking for normally by from VK and VC
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Buy 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinykey

Wondering if blck vapour gonna be open as well... And if our vape shop will be open here in hoedspruit


----------



## Timwis

stevie g said:


> Well I'm not wearing a mask and I'll not shop at shops that enforce it.


Yeah masks won't protect you from 5G!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rey_Rey

ARYANTO said:


> Sh.... back into the fog I go


Try washing them with shaving cream, if you have, rinse and let dry. Read that this should help with the fog. Hasn't been tried and tested by myself yet, but worth a shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

stevie g said:


> Well I'm not wearing a mask and I'll not shop at shops that enforce it.



What is your thinking behind this ? If the virus is spread by droplets and everyone wears a mask, surely that would reduce the spread. I am interested in why you are opposed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## thehbomb101

Stranger said:


> What is your thinking behind this ? If the virus is spread by droplets and everyone wears a mask, surely that would reduce the spread. I am interested in why you are opposed.



One could make the argument that the donning and doffing of the mask would result in more face touching which could lead to infection if you are touching things that are corona contaminated but i would assume that’s almost negligible if your hands are sanitised every time you go into a store etc and you don’t touch things unnecessarily. I still wouldn’t recommend not wearing a mask regardless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nafets

Hi guys,

Are there any updates if Vape Shops are allowed to operate during lockdown level 4 again?

Heard some mixed messages...


----------



## baksteen8168

Nafets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are there any updates if Vape Shops are allowed to operate during lockdown level 4 again?
> 
> Heard some mixed messages...


Nothing concrete yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tinykey

Vape rite indecated that they will open


Nafets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are there any updates if Vape Shops are allowed to operate during lockdown level 4 again?
> 
> Heard some mixed messages...


----------



## Nafets

Cool, thanks!

That's at least a positive sign.


----------



## adriaanh

All vape shop's are still waiting for confirmation. Vaperite said they will open IF the government keeps to the tabacco clause. But they are now relooking at the whole tabacco sales clause. So we will have to wait until the final decision.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## thehbomb101

adriaanh said:


> All vape shop's are still waiting for confirmation. Vaperite said they will open IF the government keeps to the tabacco clause. But they are now relooking at the whole tabacco sales clause. So we will have to wait until the final decision.



I haven’t been able to find anything about them relooking the clause but I’ve seen people talking about it everywhere, any idea where I can look to keep up to date? Let’s hope the original decision stands even if it’s for no other reason than to generate income for the country.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh

thehbomb101 said:


> I haven’t been able to find anything about them relooking the clause but I’ve seen people talking about it everywhere, any idea where I can look to keep up to date? Let’s hope the original decision stands even if it’s for no other reason than to generate income for the country.


Got this from Kurt Vaping Saved My Life and from the owner of Vape Cartel.


----------



## thehbomb101

adriaanh said:


> Got this from Kurt Vaping Saved My Life and from the owner of Vape Cartel.



Thank you! FITA was quick to jump on vape kits being sold under lockdown as “tobacco products” are not allowed to be sold so I can’t see any reasonable argument as to why they shouldn’t be allowed to be sold if cigarettes are made available. But money talks and logic is rarely the first resort so we will have to see what happens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

thehbomb101 said:


> Thank you! FITA was quick to jump on vape kits being sold under lockdown as “tobacco products” are not allowed to be sold so I can’t see any reasonable argument as to why they shouldn’t be allowed to be sold if cigarettes are made available. But money talks and logic is rarely the first resort so we will have to see what happens.


Just bare in mind that governments all over the world is gaining alot from tobacco companies 
Tobacco companies give a certain amount of money back to governments and thats also why some states ban vaping because the governments don't benefit from vaping

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thehbomb101

The vaper said:


> Just bare in mind that governments all over the world is gaining alot from tobacco companies
> Tobacco companies give a certain amount of money back to governments and thats also why some states ban vaping because the governments don't benefit from vaping
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



My point exactly when stating that money talks as FITA will most likely argue that because we do not contribute towards sin tax we should not be allowed to purchase/sell vaping products but are the first to complain about the products being sold under lockdown because they aren’t allowed to sell tobacco yet we are allowed to sell our version of “tobacco” .Its a he who has the money is he who has the power situation to some extent. We are somewhat between a rock and a hard place right now in my eyes as being considered a tobacco product under lockdown in order to sell under level 4 restrictions might mean we keep that classification when it comes to changes in regulation of tobacco products in the future but on the same note we wouldn’t want to be taxed in the same manner as tobacco products because of the harm reduction associated with vaping , the fact that the majority of the businesses in the industry are too small to carry the weight of an extra bloated tax implementation and the sheer lack of tobacco in vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Stranger said:


> What is your thinking behind this ? If the virus is spread by droplets and everyone wears a mask, surely that would reduce the spread. I am interested in why you are opposed.



Herd immunity. Old and sick die, old and healthy live. 

Assorted spread of people from young to middle aged die but mostly due to co-morbidity.

Wasn't it Darwin that had a saying about this, the same Darwin that was a Eugenicist and had to change a title on 1 book from "the favoured races" to something less racist. 

You asked me what my thinking is and what I'm about to say right here is it in a nutshell. "Lockdown will seize exponentially more lives than COVID-19" and you (generally, not you specifically) are so quick to take the moral high ground over wearing a mask. 

Instead of fawning the president (again, like majority of Facebook not you specifically) question how very quickly you were shoved into your home with arrest being the consequence of leaving. 

Viva ANC! Viva ANC! said the softly licking white tongues. 

What we going to do when the next plague comes out of China lockdown again?! 

The last 40yrs all the plagues have come from China before swine flu was popular. Dirty country with a dirty government gets a dirty plague and intentionally hides it. 

Your moral viewpoint is separate to the greater damage that you're tacitly allowing by being persuaded an invisible goo is going to kill you and the only rational response is global lockdown.

Haha imagine if ww3 kicked off or marauding starving zombies from the townships come to get relief once the lockdown is lifted. 

The world world has gotten a lot more dangerous and some would say the dollar is down but a war with China would prop it up for oh let's say another 50 to 100 years. 

Why bother wearing a mask if we need herd immunity.

If you're first in line for the vaccine I hope you know the Bill and Melinda Gates foundation are petitioning and will pass a law through the pharmacy courts that will indemnify them for reparations from people their vaccine injured. 

On the other hand I'll probably just get a mask so I can go to the shops and not starve. 

YMMV
Tldr: Tinfoil chronicles titled COGNITIVE DISSONANCE (can't see the forest for the trees)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## CJB85

stevie g said:


> Herd immunity. Old and sick die, old and healthy live.
> 
> Assorted spread of people from young to middle aged die but mostly due to co-morbidity.
> 
> Wasn't it Darwin that had a saying about this, the same Darwin that was a Eugenicist and had to change a title on 1 book from "the favoured races" to something less racist.
> 
> You asked me what my thinking is and what I'm about to say right here is it in a nutshell. "Lockdown will seize exponentially more lives than COVID-19" and you (generally, not you specifically) are so quick to take the moral high ground over wearing a mask.
> 
> Instead of fawning the president (again, like majority of Facebook not you specifically) question how very quickly you were shoved into your home with arrest being the consequence of leaving.
> 
> Viva ANC! Viva ANC! said the softly licking white tongues.
> 
> What we going to do when the next plague comes out of China lockdown again?!
> 
> The last 40yrs all the plagues have come from China before swine flu was popular. Dirty country with a dirty government gets a dirty plague and intentionally hides it.
> 
> Your moral viewpoint is separate to the greater damage that you're tacitly allowing by being persuaded an invisible goo is going to kill you and the only rational response is global lockdown.
> 
> Haha imagine if ww3 kicked off or marauding starving zombies from the townships come to get relief once the lockdown is lifted.
> 
> The world world has gotten a lot more dangerous and some would say the dollar is down but a war with China would prop it up for oh let's say another 50 to 100 years.
> 
> Why bother wearing a mask if we need herd immunity.
> 
> If you're first in line for the vaccine I hope you know the Bill and Melinda Gates foundation are petitioning and will pass a law through the pharmacy courts that will indemnify them for reparations from people their vaccine injured.
> 
> On the other hand I'll probably just get a mask so I can go to the shops and not starve.
> 
> YMMV
> Tldr: Tinfoil chronicles titled COGNITIVE DISSONANCE (can't see the forest for the trees)



Have any proper proof of the allegation towards the Gates foundation?
I agree in part about herd immunity in general, but there have been some reports that our immune cycles to this virus are very short. This means that we will never really have herd immunity, regardless of the level of exposure.
I think the lockdown was good in terms of avoiding a collapse of our already dodgy healthcare system, but a lot of knee jerk reactions focused to much state control on the wrong areas. There is no reason that online trade of both essential and non-essential goods could not have continued to keep the economy ticking.

I generally don’t engage with posts like yours, as the fact that you needed to slip the race issue into your Darwin reference already tells me enough about how you approach any political debate and how open to alternate viewpoints you are. 

I am sure there are many conspiracy theorist forums that will happily have a banter with you about your views, otherwise wait for your chance to share them around your next braai fire.

These are all just my opinions, but I think that no course of action taken by government would have pleased everyone. I think the over-reach into our rights and freedoms will do more damage than was necessary, but I don’t like the 1970’s “Swart Gevaar” tone that flows through your post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Sorry Stevie but some of those comments are way out of line. By your reckoning you are condemning the old and the sick to death. The very people who worked to give you and this society the life you have today. You may be all macho but but some of us are in genuine fear of this virus and need to do what we are able to protect ourselves. Unlike you we are not invincible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## bloupotlood

Ordered like R4k worth of stuff yesterday from Vaperite, hope they deliver!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Amy

The vape shops I talked too say it doesn't look too positive that they will be able to trade online. They are still waiting to hear if they can can ship products. I am not sure why vaperite can sell online. I did find out that the local garage will stock twisp stuff again so I guess that is what I will have to settle for and see if the online orders do indeed open up.

I also have 4k worth of stuff sitting at a vape store.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BeaLea

I really hope that they will be able to trade online at least. Especially knowing how hard this time is on all of our small businesses.
I just can't wait to support the vape shops again. Have a BIG shopping list waiting for action.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Got the following message from Sir Vape:
"Currently to the best of our knowledge online retail will only commence once we are in stage 3 of the lockdown. Currently we are only allowed to ship and send out items from our essential items tab on the website

If you haven't already please enter your email address right at bottom of sir vape webpage to subscribe to our newsletter. we will send a mail immediately as soon as we can sell again."

Doesn't seem like they will be shipping anything until stage 3. Eager to place an order, however, can't let R4k just sit in the air.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## bloupotlood

Dwarfy said:


> Got the following message from Sir Vape:
> "Currently to the best of our knowledge online retail will only commence once we are in stage 3 of the lockdown. Currently we are only allowed to ship and send out items from our essential items tab on the website
> 
> If you haven't already please enter your email address right at bottom of sir vape webpage to subscribe to our newsletter. we will send a mail immediately as soon as we can sell again."
> 
> Doesn't seem like they will be shipping anything until stage 3. Eager to place an order, however, can't let R4k just sit in the air.


It seems on May 1st there are going to be winners and losers.


----------



## Ruwaid

Dwarfy said:


> Got the following message from Sir Vape:
> "Currently to the best of our knowledge online retail will only commence once we are in stage 3 of the lockdown. Currently we are only allowed to ship and send out items from our essential items tab on the website
> 
> If you haven't already please enter your email address right at bottom of sir vape webpage to subscribe to our newsletter. we will send a mail immediately as soon as we can sell again."
> 
> Doesn't seem like they will be shipping anything until stage 3. Eager to place an order, however, can't let R4k just sit in the air.


and KZN Premier mentioned that KZN might remain on level 5 come 1 May due to the new daily cases being high.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Motheo

I'm sorry, I know I shouldn't be negative and I'm not trolling, and this may be a unfair woah is me vent but there were reports that out of those who passed away from covid were men who smoke cigarettes but we allowing the sale cigerrates.... I don't understand how is that essential.. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Motheo said:


> I'm sorry, I know I shouldn't be negative and I'm not trolling, and this may be a unfair woah is me vent but there were reports that out of those who passed away from covid were men who smoke cigarettes but we allowing the sale cigerrates.... I don't understand how is that essential..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



There is also information/stats that suggest smokers were protected, so much so they are now giving nicotine patches to health care workers in controlled studies, banning smoking and vaping was bizarre to me as a whole, smokers whose lungs are wrecked are not going to be safe from 5 weeks of not smoking. I'm guessing the cigarette thing was a knee jerk response to people who buy loose and share smokes as well as the idea that smoke/vape may allow the aerosol further spread. There are a lot of irrational bans that have occurred amongst some of the really good action taken. I think there was mix of panic from officials and a lack of foresight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

stevie g said:


> Herd immunity. Old and sick die, old and healthy live.
> 
> Assorted spread of people from young to middle aged die but mostly due to co-morbidity.
> 
> ...
> 
> YMMV
> Tldr: Tinfoil chronicles titled COGNITIVE DISSONANCE (can't see the forest for the trees)



I honestly can't tell if this is a sarcastic troll or not, but it's landed up as a beautiful piece of contemporary art, it's like a collage of random facebook posts, whatsapp messages and tweets. I'm going to name it, "People should die based on what I think I know is better".

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Motheo

stevie g said:


> Herd immunity. Old and sick die, old and healthy live.
> 
> Assorted spread of people from young to middle aged die but mostly due to co-morbidity.
> 
> Wasn't it Darwin that had a saying about this, the same Darwin that was a Eugenicist and had to change a title on 1 book from "the favoured races" to something less racist.
> 
> You asked me what my thinking is and what I'm about to say right here is it in a nutshell. "Lockdown will seize exponentially more lives than COVID-19" and you (generally, not you specifically) are so quick to take the moral high ground over wearing a mask.
> 
> Instead of fawning the president (again, like majority of Facebook not you specifically) question how very quickly you were shoved into your home with arrest being the consequence of leaving.
> 
> Viva ANC! Viva ANC! said the softly licking white tongues.
> 
> What we going to do when the next plague comes out of China lockdown again?!
> 
> The last 40yrs all the plagues have come from China before swine flu was popular. Dirty country with a dirty government gets a dirty plague and intentionally hides it.
> 
> Your moral viewpoint is separate to the greater damage that you're tacitly allowing by being persuaded an invisible goo is going to kill you and the only rational response is global lockdown.
> 
> Haha imagine if ww3 kicked off or marauding starving zombies from the townships come to get relief once the lockdown is lifted.
> 
> The world world has gotten a lot more dangerous and some would say the dollar is down but a war with China would prop it up for oh let's say another 50 to 100 years.
> 
> Why bother wearing a mask if we need herd immunity.
> 
> If you're first in line for the vaccine I hope you know the Bill and Melinda Gates foundation are petitioning and will pass a law through the pharmacy courts that will indemnify them for reparations from people their vaccine injured.
> 
> On the other hand I'll probably just get a mask so I can go to the shops and not starve.
> 
> YMMV
> Tldr: Tinfoil chronicles titled COGNITIVE DISSONANCE (can't see the forest for the trees)


I don't know dude, H1 or Ebola didn't come from China... But as conservative groups say "this is what happens when humans start expanding in to wildlife" but shitting on China isn't going to solve the problem cause chances are it could've come from Africa, 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

stevie g said:


> Herd immunity. Old and sick die, old and healthy live.
> 
> Assorted spread of people from young to middle aged die but mostly due to co-morbidity.
> 
> Wasn't it Darwin that had a saying about this, the same Darwin that was a Eugenicist and had to change a title on 1 book from "the favoured races" to something less racist.
> 
> You asked me what my thinking is and what I'm about to say right here is it in a nutshell. "Lockdown will seize exponentially more lives than COVID-19" and you (generally, not you specifically) are so quick to take the moral high ground over wearing a mask.
> 
> Instead of fawning the president (again, like majority of Facebook not you specifically) question how very quickly you were shoved into your home with arrest being the consequence of leaving.
> 
> Viva ANC! Viva ANC! said the softly licking white tongues.
> 
> What we going to do when the next plague comes out of China lockdown again?!
> 
> The last 40yrs all the plagues have come from China before swine flu was popular. Dirty country with a dirty government gets a dirty plague and intentionally hides it.
> 
> Your moral viewpoint is separate to the greater damage that you're tacitly allowing by being persuaded an invisible goo is going to kill you and the only rational response is global lockdown.
> 
> Haha imagine if ww3 kicked off or marauding starving zombies from the townships come to get relief once the lockdown is lifted.
> 
> The world world has gotten a lot more dangerous and some would say the dollar is down but a war with China would prop it up for oh let's say another 50 to 100 years.
> 
> Why bother wearing a mask if we need herd immunity.
> 
> If you're first in line for the vaccine I hope you know the Bill and Melinda Gates foundation are petitioning and will pass a law through the pharmacy courts that will indemnify them for reparations from people their vaccine injured.
> 
> On the other hand I'll probably just get a mask so I can go to the shops and not starve.
> 
> YMMV
> Tldr: Tinfoil chronicles titled COGNITIVE DISSONANCE (can't see the forest for the trees)



If you read this in a Donald Trump accent it actually makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Ruwaid

Adephi said:


> If you read this in a Donald Trump accent it actually makes sense.


That guy and his briefings has become our new comedy channel. Even his own administration told him: just don't speak don't do briefings

PS...sorry for being off topic!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

According to me they never said vaping specifically may not be sold, its just part of all the non essentials.
As for tobacco I think its only being sold at shops that sell other goods, same as you can buy a tv now at Pick & Pay with your essentials. So I dont think Vape shops will be open because then clothes, electronics etc will say they want to open too. Supermarkets etc that have Vape juice will probably be allowed to sell it


----------



## mstrauss003

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> According to me they never said vaping specifically may not be sold, its just part of all the non essentials.
> As for tobacco I think its only being sold at shops that sell other goods, same as you can buy a tv now at Pick & Pay with your essentials. So I dont think Vape shops will be open because then clothes, electronics etc will say they want to open too. Supermarkets etc that have Vape juice will probably be allowed to sell it


Then I really hope the Supermarkets will sell juice. I do not think I will be able to wait longer than Friday...Already counting the hours off...haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> Sorry Stevie but some of those comments are way out of line. By your reckoning you are condemning the old and the sick to death. The very people who worked to give you and this society the life you have today. You may be all macho but but some of us are in genuine fear of this virus and need to do what we are able to protect ourselves. Unlike you we are not invincible.


Doubt it, i now some really so called macho people and their natures when it matters are like gentle giants, online you would guess they were 5ft and soft as shite. The ones that come across that way in the Cyber world is to make up for what they lack in reality, probably only has 4mm's also!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tinykey

What if they decide that lvl will go to area... How will that work... Where I stay we don't have any cases yet... So will we stay on lvl 4


----------



## Hooked

thehbomb101 said:


> One could make the argument that the donning and doffing of the mask would result in more face touching which could lead to infection if you are touching things that are corona contaminated but i would assume that’s almost negligible if your hands are sanitised every time you go into a store etc and you don’t touch things unnecessarily. I still wouldn’t recommend not wearing a mask regardless.



You don't need to touch your face to remove the mask. Just grab it by the elastic which around your ears/head and pull it off.
But before you do that, clean your hands - I keep a bottle of surgical spirits in the boot for this purpose.


----------



## M.Adhir

I've seen comms from Vaporiz as well as H2Vape. 
Both say they will open from 1st May but for physical visits only. No online purchases or delivery as yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Ruwaid said:


> That guy and his briefings has become our new comedy channel. Even his own administration told him: just don't speak don't do briefings
> 
> PS...sorry for being off topic!



@Ruwaid Exactly! I watch CNN for entertainment and FOMO on what Trump is going to say/do next

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The vaper said:


> Thats good news only problem Vaperite here in PTA East doesn't have alot of stock
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Some stock is better than NO stock at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> Some stock is better than NO stock at all.


The thing is they sell mostly mtl devices and juices and i don't have any mtl devices
Was thinking maybe i must buy mtl/pod and some juices 
Will be the first for me lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Ruwaid Exactly! I watch CNN for entertainment and FOMO on what Trump is going to say/do next



@Ruwaid

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> @Ruwaid
> View attachment 195148



This is brilliant. I cringe watching him talk... The last straw for me was the "can we inject disinfectant?"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TyTy

Jengz said:


> View attachment 195151



Will the physical shop be opening or just online? Or both?


----------



## BeaLea

TyTy said:


> Will the physical shop be opening or just online? Or both?



That seems to be all the information they have released so far


----------



## M.Adhir

TyTy said:


> Will the physical shop be opening or just online? Or both?



I spoke with them just now and was told both physical and online will be open.
In terms of courier they will still dispatch etc via their usual channels however still aren't sure if overnight deliveries etc will be on time (they are awaiting feedback from their couriers on this).

They will be watching stores which have opened as well, and if there are negative developments at their store or other stores which have opened then it can be assumed that stores will then close accordingly.

Also- bear in mind that most stores had runs on their stock in the 2 or 3 days before lockdown started (I know of at least 2 stores who had zero juice left on their shelves the day before lockdown started) . This means that most stores may not have much or any stock on hand, especially juices, for at least 2 or 3 days from opening day. Especially as the change in operation is on a Friday which is also a public holiday.

So you may get into a store and find their is little to nothing to buy on Friday itself (I suggest call the store you're intending on visiting first, instead of driving out).

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## bloupotlood

This is from Vaperite, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@bloupotlood doesn't that mean it will be shipped from the 1 May onwards?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Motheo

Does anyone know if flavor World or blck flavor will be open? If not how is vaperite nicotine 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bloupotlood

Ruwaid said:


> @bloupotlood doesn't that mean it will be shipped from the 1 May onwards?


I hope so, I don't know what's going on, HELP!


----------



## Mollie

bloupotlood said:


> I hope so, I don't know what's going on, HELP!


We all are waiting for news on vape stores so we all have to be patient regarding this

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

I didn't get any mailer from Vaperite so decided to email them and this was the response:




Not sure when we will have confirmation that tobacco WILL be sold from 1 May but if it will be then Vaperite will be trading.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## bloupotlood

Ruwaid said:


> I didn't get any mailer from Vaperite so decided to email them and this was the response:
> 
> View attachment 195168
> 
> 
> Not sure when we will have confirmation that tobacco WILL be sold from 1 May but if it will be then Vaperite will be trading.


Thank you, I hope they'll be processing online orders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## thehbomb101

Motheo said:


> Does anyone know if flavor World or blck flavor will be open? If not how is vaperite nicotine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Really hoping for Flavor world so I can get some one shots ready for if the Western Cape is pushed back to level 5

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amy

If I am not mistaken the tobacco people can't remember who went to the competition commission because dischem sold twisp products to customers, maybe the reverse should happen from 1 may and vaping stores should complain to the competition commission to have a fair playing field and open their doors and online sales.

Just my two cents.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

waiting on @Sir Vape and @Downtown Vapoury to let the Durban Folk know if they will be open.. physical or online

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amy

I rely mostly on online sales because of where I am so hoping online sales open up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Motheo

Riaz_sh said:


> waiting on @Sir Vape and @Downtown Vapoury to let the Durban Folk know if they will be open.. physical or online


Sirvape says they waiting for Courier to confirmb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

I spoke to the good ppl at Blckvapour and they are still awaiting clarity on the decision before they will open, so at the moment they will remain closed from 1 May onwards until further notification.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KobusMTL

So I just read on news24 that the command counsil wil explain tonight at 18:00 what the regulation will be. So I guess we all hear tonight what we can do. 
Really want to get some DIY stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## franshorn

I just need a new coil. 
I installed the factory coils that were in the Zeus box i had, and put back my 4 month old BOOM coil I had because it gave better flavour, but it's really on its last legs. Need to rewick every other day now


----------



## Tinykey

Also looking to get diy stuff


----------



## BeaLea

For the people in Centurion and Boksburg.


----------



## CJB85

PSA - a resident in our estate got an email from Shipwreck Vapes in Montana today.
They are opening on Friday.
For those tight on liquid, they have a service where you select flavours from a file and they mix it into a premix bottle at your desired Nic strength (I have never been there) and the resident says he pays around R110 for a 100ml bottle of 3/6mg liquid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Motheo said:


> Does anyone know if flavor World or blck flavor will be open? If not how is vaperite nicotine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I have used the Vaperite nic as a staple for about 2 years, never had a bad or pepper taste, so great in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mattewis

Riaz_sh said:


> So after the Address last night will Vape shops be able to trade from 01 May 2020????


if it helps, i just saw Vapeowave in centurion will be open on the 1st of May.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Just saw on Vape Hyper site they will be opening on the 2nd of May

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

franshorn said:


> I just need a new coil.
> I installed the factory coils that were in the Zeus box i had, and put back my 4 month old BOOM coil I had because it gave better flavour, but it's really on its last legs. Need to rewick every other day now


Ay the stress of old coils gunking up so quickly is an absolite nightmare. 

If our coil makers could make a spool of their aliens i think it would be a worthy investment. 1 spool that makes 12 coils or so sjoeh, things of dreams i tell you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mattewis

Nafets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are there any updates if Vape Shops are allowed to operate during lockdown level 4 again?
> 
> Heard some mixed messages...


Vapeowave has message on their homepage that online orders are open and that people may only make use of this option, and then collect from either the boksburg or centurion store from Friday, 1 May 2020. i just placed my order, and marked it for cash on collection at the payment options, so fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vanvape

So the address of the CCC(Corona-Command-Council) will be addressing the level 4 regulations on news24 - 19h30
hopefully then we will know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

Tinykey said:


> Why was the sales of vaping stuff baned if it was not part of tabaco... Just a question


its banned for the same reason most things are, they weren't thinking about repercussions. They didn't even bring vape juice into consideration

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

ARYANTO said:


> Watch this boytjie , I always loved a good cigar - I will go stock up on cherry and vanilla slims and yes , I will smoke them , Fk , this is not a dictatorship -YET. If I can't vape , I will smoke.


Me too man Nic is Nic at the end of the day. I just prefer not to cough up balls of slime so i use the vape. But i smoke a cig with friends from time to time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Just announced cigarettes and tobacco related products will not be allowed to trade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## thehbomb101

Well there you have it , no tobacco for anyone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Dwarfy said:


> Just announced cigarettes and tobacco related products will not be allowed to trade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And she mentioned e-cigarettes as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

I predict a riot

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Brenden

Dwarfy said:


> Just announced cigarettes and tobacco related products will not be allowed to trade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they specifically said ecigs as well damn even making and selling personally is not allowed


----------



## Raikan007

FML I have a few drops left. Was soo looking forward to Friday 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

I don't know how these things work but 2000 people opposed the sale of tobacco so the prohibition is kept. But the petition for vape products had more than 15 000 signatures yet that remain banned?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## thehbomb101

Adephi said:


> I don't know how these things work but 2000 people opposed the sale of tobacco so the prohibition is kept. But the petition for vape products had more than 15 000 signatures yet that remain banned?



If you think they actually looked at the numbers of opposition , you are mistaken . It’s their attempt to justify their nonsense

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> I don't know how these things work but 2000 people opposed the sale of tobacco so the prohibition is kept. But the petition for vape products had more than 15 000 signatures yet that remain banned?



Probably BAT cry babies who don't want vape vendors to make new customers in the vacuum. The thing is ******* stupid, that CBD vape juice is ok but not Nic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brenden

Adephi said:


> I don't know how these things work but 2000 people opposed the sale of tobacco so the prohibition is kept. But the petition for vape products had more than 15 000 signatures yet that remain banned?


Do you think they didnt see the petition??or choose to ignore it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vanvape said:


> So the address of the CCC(Corona-Command-Council) will be addressing the level 4 regulations on news24 - 19h30
> hopefully then we will know.



e commerce is on but no vape goods ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

vanvape said:


> So the address of the CCC(Corona-Command-Council) will be addressing the level 4 regulations on news24 - 19h30
> hopefully then we will know.



The sub titles read like a comedy of errors

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steph

I need juice so so so so so bad


----------



## Bread rabbit

Brenden said:


> Do you think they didnt see the petition??or choose to ignore it


Like the other guy said it was confirmation bias based

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bread rabbit

2000+industry and business stakeholders voted to keep e-cigs banned. Sounds like big tobacco to me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## darkhorse_z

franshorn said:


> If you in Brackenfell cape town I can mix you some if you have a decent alien coil for me
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk



Unfortunately I don't have any alien coils, but will you take my soul instead?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hazard

https://m.fin24.com/Economy/South-A...or-still-wont-be-for-sale-on-level-4-20200429


----------



## Mollie

Guess it's back to diy again gonna need some inspiration for some new recipes

Cotton is still enough

Been now a few weeks on building parallel coils and got some quad core wire left 

So ja we will survive again

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard

http://chng.it/9RfdDNhwqD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hazard said:


> http://chng.it/9RfdDNhwqD


No , rather go sign the vape petition on the main Esigssa page, top right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hazard

ARYANTO said:


> No , rather go sign the vape petition on the main Esigssa page, top right.



I have already. Just thought. If this one gets more traction then the vape decision will also be overturned

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## bloupotlood

LOL, this guy is smiling all the way to the bank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh

Hazard said:


> http://chng.it/9RfdDNhwqD


If 2000 votes over powered 195500 votes then our vape petition stood no chance from the get go!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bread rabbit

Hazard said:


> I have already. Just thought. If this one gets more traction then the vape decision will also be overturned


I'll sign it too, hell why not? Well... Bribes shout while votes whisper, Problem? yup Sign all the petitions in the world they still got their bribes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bread rabbit

adriaanh said:


> If 2000 votes over powered 195500 votes then our vape petition stood no chance from the get go!


The 2000+ Votes came from business and industry. its not the same they come with bags of cash we come with clicks and sad faces

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## bloupotlood

Bread rabbit said:


> I'll sign it too, hell why not? Well... Bribes shout while votes whisper, Problem? yup Sign all the petitions in the world they still got their bribes


That's literally what this is, it's NDZ's sponsor, that illegal smokes kingpin doing all this, insanity.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brenden said:


> Do you think they didnt see the petition??or choose to ignore it



They did get it and they thanked the organisation for their efforts... and then they (*&%^*&^%$*& ignored us!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

Shit I would sell some of my eliquid but I would have to charge a high as fck premium for it. Rather not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh

bloupotlood said:


> That's literally what this is, it's NDZ's sponsor, that illegal smokes kingpin doing all this, insanity.


Agreed she started all this already a day after the announcement that tobacco was going to be sold.
She has been against it for years. And for some strange reason people listen to her.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## bloupotlood

Tobacco Association of SA launching urgent court interdiction tomorrow morning. BAT also in progress.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## vanvape

does this now boil down to NO vape sales whether it be at a premise or online during level 4?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dwarfy

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 195207



Nicely done! Would be interesting to see if he even gets a hint of a response...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## thehbomb101

vanvape said:


> does this now boil down to NO vape sales whether it be at a premise or online during level 4?



It seems like we are being considered to be in the same boat

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## thehbomb101

Specific mention of e cigarettes not being sold in conjunction with no tobacco so I would hope that a win for tobacco is in some dark way a win for us . The enemies of your enemies are your friends in this case!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Room Fogger

I heard the no e-cigarettes, didn’t hear anything about e- liquid, or is that just my devious mind interpreting it to suit my needs?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Room Fogger said:


> I heard the no e-cigarettes, didn’t hear anything about e- liquid, or is that just my devious mind interpreting it to suit my needs?



Pretty sure they said something about 'and related'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

M.Adhir said:


> Pretty sure they said something about 'and related'


Old age, selective hearing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Just received this update from Vaperite




We are angry. Our whole industry is angry. You are not smokers but vapers, almost all of whom have kicked that filthy habit. We are a smoking cessation industry and proud to be able to give you a far healthier alternative to the smoking of tobacco.

Unfortunately, due to the ANC government specifically including electronic cigarettes as banned under level 4 of the lockdown, we will NOT be able to open our stores or sell nicotine related vape products online from 1 May. 

HOWEVER, we will continue selling CBD products online and will ramp up our production of CBD liquid to give you the option of using a complimentary medicine while the nicotine ban is in effect.

*Please do not order nicotine e-liquid with your CBD order as we will not ship the e-liquid. This includes 0mg e-liquid. If you combine e-liquid with your order we will contact you to ask you to replace it with CBD or other items.*

*You may order any device, coil or pod which you intend to use to consume CBD liquid. This will include mods, kits, coils and pods not listed under the lockdown products link below. Please note that we are out of stock of many coils and pods and will attempt to get our shipping agent to release them to us this week.*
Buy Essential Products Now









_Copyright © 2020 Vaperite, All rights reserved._
You were subscribed to the newsletter from Vaperite

Want to change how you receive these emails?
You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> Just received this update from Vaperite
> 
> View attachment 195209
> 
> 
> We are angry. Our whole industry is angry. You are not smokers but vapers, almost all of whom have kicked that filthy habit. We are a smoking cessation industry and proud to be able to give you a far healthier alternative to the smoking of tobacco.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to the ANC government specifically including electronic cigarettes as banned under level 4 of the lockdown, we will NOT be able to open our stores or sell nicotine related vape products online from 1 May.
> 
> HOWEVER, we will continue selling CBD products online and will ramp up our production of CBD liquid to give you the option of using a complimentary medicine while the nicotine ban is in effect.
> 
> *Please do not order nicotine e-liquid with your CBD order as we will not ship the e-liquid. This includes 0mg e-liquid. If you combine e-liquid with your order we will contact you to ask you to replace it with CBD or other items.*
> 
> *You may order any device, coil or pod which you intend to use to consume CBD liquid. This will include mods, kits, coils and pods not listed under the lockdown products link below. Please note that we are out of stock of many coils and pods and will attempt to get our shipping agent to release them to us this week.*
> Buy Essential Products Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Copyright © 2020 Vaperite, All rights reserved._
> You were subscribed to the newsletter from Vaperite
> 
> Want to change how you receive these emails?
> You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list.


So , I can order a small CBD juice , cotton , spare glass and a new mod - no juice but all the ''essentials''?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

*edit nm I dont know, there essentials tab only shows POD systems

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bread rabbit

ARYANTO said:


> So , I can order a small CBD juice , cotton , spare glass and a new mod - no juice but all the ''essentials''?


Remember when cigarettes were good and weed was bad? HAHAHA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO

OK FELLOWS - this is now what I am going to do to s-t-r-e-t-c-h my valuable remaining juice , concoct a basic vg/pg/nic mix and use existing juice for flavour , first 90% original see if I still get decent taste , reduce to 80 , still ok ? ok , let's try at 70% ....

DO not divulge how much juice is left in your stash , don't let ANYBODY know where you stay , complain about - no juice - with the rest of them . Post no pic's of any tank with more than 10% juice in it .

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> OK FELLOWS - this is now what I am going to do to s-t-r-e-t-c-h my valuable remaining juice , concoct a basic vg/pg/nic mix and use existing juice for flavour , first 90% original see if I still get decent taste , reduce to 80 , still ok ? ok , let's try at 70% ....



If you use no flavour, make it as much VG as possible, this is been my life for the last 3 weeks, and VG is atleast sweetish. Any old juice containers I had lying around I made it in there, and there was enough flavour to tint the flavourless base. Literally feel like a smoker scratching through an ash tray for stompies at the point.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2 | Informative 3


----------



## bloupotlood

Bread rabbit said:


> Remember when cigarettes were good and weed was bad? HAHAHA


Cigarettes & Booze is illegal, but weed isn't, we're full on ANC North Korean clown world right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Motheo

Looks like I'm going to try CBD

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mad_hatter

stevie g said:


> Herd immunity. Old and sick die, old and healthy live.
> 
> Assorted spread of people from young to middle aged die but mostly due to co-morbidity.
> 
> Wasn't it Darwin that had a saying about this, the same Darwin that was a Eugenicist and had to change a title on 1 book from "the favoured races" to something less racist.
> 
> You asked me what my thinking is and what I'm about to say right here is it in a nutshell. "Lockdown will seize exponentially more lives than COVID-19" and you (generally, not you specifically) are so quick to take the moral high ground over wearing a mask.
> 
> Instead of fawning the president (again, like majority of Facebook not you specifically) question how very quickly you were shoved into your home with arrest being the consequence of leaving.
> 
> Viva ANC! Viva ANC! said the softly licking white tongues.
> 
> What we going to do when the next plague comes out of China lockdown again?!
> 
> The last 40yrs all the plagues have come from China before swine flu was popular. Dirty country with a dirty government gets a dirty plague and intentionally hides it.
> 
> Your moral viewpoint is separate to the greater damage that you're tacitly allowing by being persuaded an invisible goo is going to kill you and the only rational response is global lockdown.
> 
> Haha imagine if ww3 kicked off or marauding starving zombies from the townships come to get relief once the lockdown is lifted.
> 
> The world world has gotten a lot more dangerous and some would say the dollar is down but a war with China would prop it up for oh let's say another 50 to 100 years.
> 
> Why bother wearing a mask if we need herd immunity.
> 
> If you're first in line for the vaccine I hope you know the Bill and Melinda Gates foundation are petitioning and will pass a law through the pharmacy courts that will indemnify them for reparations from people their vaccine injured.
> 
> On the other hand I'll probably just get a mask so I can go to the shops and not starve.
> 
> YMMV
> Tldr: Tinfoil chronicles titled COGNITIVE DISSONANCE (can't see the forest for the trees)


You're an absolute moron 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

This is turning into nanny state of note ... typical communist behaviour. First it was we will hit 5k cases in a week.. guys it took 40 days. If we don't die from corona we will have no economy left to survive so we will die anyway at this rate

And now they saying 6 to 8 months of this ...really.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501

mad_hatter said:


> You're an absolute moron
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk



Hey Nancy, are you a medical doctor?


----------



## mad_hatter

alex1501 said:


> Hey Nancy, are you a medical doctor?


No, I'm a Giant

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex1501

mad_hatter said:


> No, I'm a Giant
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk



My bad, then it must be Susan.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

alex1501 said:


> My bad, then it must be Susan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ME to me : Remember those 2 100ml brown glass bottles in the wooden box under the desk ?
me to ME : YAY bro ! , good memory , yes one is still sealed and there is bout 20 ml out of the other
ME to me : Fetch your empties , today we mix , where is the mag stirrer ?
 [ Son weer skyn = There is hope again]

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

Feliks Karp said:


> Literally feel like a smoker scratching through an ash tray for stompies at the point.



Aw man, you just took me back to when I was first married and had zilch money. My missus used to bum smokes at work and bring home for me. I would make two rollies out of one. Evil evil evil habit. Bad tobacco companies, bad bad bad.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

OK, who is the bloke that can relate ...... are you also married ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bread rabbit

incredible_hullk said:


> This is turning into nanny state of note ... typical communist behaviour. First it was we will hit 5k cases in a week.. guys it took 40 days. If we don't die from corona we will have no economy left to survive so we will die anyway at this rate
> 
> And now they saying 6 to 8 months of this ...really.


Th


Stranger said:


> OK, who is the bloke that can relate ...... are you also married ?


Kind of used to be. I had the whole divorce thing go on during the financial collapse of 2008-9 (no money young and dumb, married a psychopath) lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Bread rabbit

In a stable relationship with my gf for 8 years now and im not getting married again ever

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger

Bread rabbit said:


> In a stable relationship with my gf for 8 years now and im not getting married again ever



Me neither...... been married 40 years, not going through all that again

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Bread rabbit

Stranger said:


> Me neither...... been married 40 years, not going through all that again


Who doesn't need the government in their relationship, They never f*** things up ever. HAHAHA its weird how that legal document still makes girls all rosey eyed. There are 2 kinds of marraige anyhow, 1st is the religious one, the other is a contract with a corrupt government. No thanks its a scam lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

The way Dlamini-Zuma is going now, I am starting to think this is running low already...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dwarfy

CJB85 said:


> The way Dlamini-Zuma is going now, I am starting to think this is running low already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



#Envious...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Hmmm, you live in PTA I see, how is your security ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## CJB85

Stranger said:


> Hmmm, you live in PTA I see, how is your security ?



Tighter than I want it to be, I can’t even help out a fellow estate resident without the “class captains” taking photos and laying complaints.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dwarfy

CJB85 said:


> Tighter than I want it to be, I can’t even help out a fellow estate resident without the “class captains” taking photos and laying complaints.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha ha ha that’s hilarious, teacher’s pets FTW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

CJB85 said:


> Tighter than I want it to be, I can’t even help out a fellow estate resident without the “class captains” taking photos and laying complaints.



Yeah but revenge is a dish best served cold, just now you can go for a jog in the mornings

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Stranger said:


> Yeah but revenge is a dish best served cold, just now you can go for a jog in the mornings



Bad luck for the fellow resident, I probably need to make my stash last until 2027 the way things are going.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO

CJB85 said:


> The way Dlamini-Zuma is going now, I am starting to think this is running low already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah bro , think you're ok for another 33 days

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## artic




----------



## shabsta

artic said:


>


such a load of crap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

CJB85 said:


> The way Dlamini-Zuma is going now, I am starting to think this is running low already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After the vaping crisis that started in the US end of last year I decided to keep enough stock to sustain me 6 months at any given time. I have that at home and I just remembered I have a few litres of PG/VG in the office. Now after they lift the ban, you guys know what to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Tinykey

I am gonna start making my own juice...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PdT

Can you still order coils online since they are used with CBD which is allowed because it is medicinal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

PdT said:


> Can you still order coils online since they are used with CBD which is allowed because it is medicinal?


You should be able to, but I think it's subject to purchase of CBD liquid.
You can check
Vaperite: https://www.vaperite.co.za/
Sir Vape: https://www.sirvape.co.za/
Vape Cartel: https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/covid-19-essentials

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

I've got some juice from 6-11 months ago, would this be fine to vape? It's 12mg...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

ChadB said:


> I've got some juice from 6-11 months ago, would this be fine to vape? It's 12mg...



Should be ok @ChadB , if it has been stored in a cool dark place
I have vaped juices that are 2 to 3 yrs old stored in a dark cool cupboard and they were fine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

I have been vaping mommy's lemon scented hand cream, it said 95% vg on the label.

Only kidding .... it actually said 82% but who cares.

Nah, you should be fine I have some MTL stuff that has been steeping for years and I have now mixed it with VG?PG and it is no problem to vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thehbomb101

Looks like British American tobacco will be heading to court to fight for both tobacco and vaping according to this news 24 article . Interesting to see the big guy fighting for the little guy that’s usually seen as a threat to their livelihood

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ironic that under an article to get tobacco being sold the last paragraph reads stay healthy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS

BAT owns Twisp SA,so in their interest. In this case,hope they win.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

stevie g said:


> Well I'm not wearing a mask and I'll not shop at shops that enforce it.



Then you will go hungry soon. Very soon ALL supermarkets and open shops will be forced to enforce the always mask law and thus refuse customers entry without a mask. You won't be able to leave your property or your vehicle without wearing a mask as it will be an offense to do. Get used to wearing a mask. I also don't like wearing things on my head or my face, but now there's no choice. Don't shoot yourself in the foot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

zadiac said:


> Then you will go hungry soon. Very soon ALL supermarkets and open shops will be forced to enforce the always mask law and thus refuse customers entry without a mask. You won't be able to leave your property or your vehicle without wearing a mask as it will be an offense to do. Get used to wearing a mask. I also don't like wearing things on my head or my face, but now there's no choice. Don't shoot yourself in the foot.


I went to the hardware stores yesterday and you must wear a mask or they don't let you into the store and they check your temperature 
Its only logical to wear a mask
Or if you got enough to pay a fine for not wearing a mask,but we all know what to do in these times,well some of us

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Ladies and gents, hope you are all doing well? I'm back in SA at the moment and unfortunately I'm not as prepared as I'd have liked to be for the lock down with the current extension. Any ideas yet on what stage vape shops will open? Bit concerned that I'll run out of juice. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Snape of Vape said:


> Ladies and gents, hope you are all doing well? I'm back in SA at the moment and unfortunately I'm not as prepared as I'd have liked to be for the lock down with the current extension. Any ideas yet on what stage vape shops will open? Bit concerned that I'll run out of juice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



As far as is known level 3 will be for smokes, vapes and booze. But as we saw this week it can change how they feel like it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Snape of Vape said:


> Ladies and gents, hope you are all doing well? I'm back in SA at the moment and unfortunately I'm not as prepared as I'd have liked to be for the lock down with the current extension. Any ideas yet on what stage vape shops will open? Bit concerned that I'll run out of juice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Firstly - welcome home ! and HAPPY BIRTHDAY .
Vape shops will only [hopefully] open in Lockdown 3 - _If you state your location_ , maybe some one close by can help you out , otherwise try to order CBD online ? Good luck .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

ARYANTO said:


> Firstly - welcome home ! and HAPPY BIRTHDAY .
> Vape shops will only [hopefully] open in Lockdown 3 - _If you state your location_ , maybe some one close by can help you out , otherwise try to order CBD online ? Good luck .


Thanks for the wishes, appreciate it! I'm in Pretoria East at the moment, staying with family. I really hope that that comes quite soon, my planning didn't account for this. Back in NL I mix myself so this is quite unfortunate that I didn't make enough. Was supposed to fly back in 2 days time. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Come on Pretoria , show some love here ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> Come on Pretoria , show some love here ?


I gave some one shots and nic away in this week for @Malimbar 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YakoustiX

Hi All, 

Based in Hout Bay in CPT and desperately looking for some salt nic eliquid. Down a quarter of a 30ml bottle. Anyone who can assist?


----------



## YakoustiX

I guess everyone is nervous about their own stock. Anyway worth a try to ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Motheo

YakoustiX said:


> I guess everyone is nervous about their own stock. Anyway worth a try to ask.


I'm in joburg, I would lend a hand if I was close by 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

YakoustiX said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Based in Hout Bay in CPT and desperately looking for some salt nic eliquid. Down a quarter of a 30ml bottle. Anyone who can assist?



@YakoustiX If you can find a way to get the juice from me in Yzerfontein I'd be happy to assist.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

thehbomb101 said:


> Really hoping for Flavor world so I can get some one shots ready for if the Western Cape is pushed back to level 5



@thehbomb101 I can help with juice if you can find a way to get it from me in Yzerfontein

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## thehbomb101

Hooked said:


> @thehbomb101 I can help with juice if you can find a way to get it from me in Yzerfontein



@Hooked I am incredibly grateful for the offer but I thankfully have juice for now . It might not be my favourite but I at least have something so I can’t really complain. It’s amazing to see members with the generosity you have that create the sense of community we all share!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Hazard said:


> I have already. Just thought. If this one gets more traction then the vape decision will also be overturned



I'll sign any petition that I come across ... anything that MIGHT help, though I have my doubts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> I heard the no e-cigarettes, didn’t hear anything about e- liquid, or is that just my devious mind interpreting it to suit my needs?



But she also added something to the effect of no *related products*, so that includes everything vape related.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YakoustiX

Hooked said:


> @thehbomb101 I can help with juice if you can find a way to get it from me in Yzerfontein



Thank you so much for the generosity. Really appreciate the kindness. Unfortunately for me, I cannot think of a way to get it from you, particularly because of the restricted provincial movement. God bless nonetheless

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pushka

This really sucks...

Anyone that can help out with some concentrate in the Pretoria/Centurion area?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## takatatak

Pushka said:


> This really sucks...
> 
> Anyone that can help out with some concentrate in the Pretoria/Centurion area?


Hey man, hope you're well... Where about are you and what concentrates are you looking for? I can maybe help with a few things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KobusMTL

Hi Guys 
Why did you think BAT pulled out like? 
Something bigger going on. 

SA's largest cigarette company drops proposed legal action against tobacco ban https://www.fin24.com/Economy/sas-l...sed-legal-action-against-tobacco-ban-20200506

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

KobusMTL said:


> Hi Guys
> Why did you think BAT pulled out like?
> Something bigger going on.
> 
> SA's largest cigarette company drops proposed legal action against tobacco ban https://www.fin24.com/Economy/sas-l...sed-legal-action-against-tobacco-ban-20200506



Among my guesses is that people and entities have been losing court cases against the govt. related to lockdown regulations.
They are perhaps opting for a consultative approach in the hope that it allows for a more favourable resolution.
Also, FITA have already served their court papers and govt has until Friday this week to respond and indicate whether they will oppose or not.
That means that another industry player is already going the full legal route

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

So Vape-o-wave announced on Facebook today that they're opening their doors for people to order PG, VG and food related flavours. 

I also spoke to the people at Blck and they confirmed they will be opening their doors for the same on Friday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

ivc_mixer said:


> So Vape-o-wave announced on Facebook today that they're opening their doors for people to order PG, VG and food related flavours.
> 
> I also spoke to the people at Blck and they confirmed they will be opening their doors for the same on Friday.



I read their FB (vapeowave) post just now as well. Hopefully it manages to stay in place for long enough to at least allow people to stock up for a few months. Pity about the nicotine though, but i understand where they are coming from with that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

ivc_mixer said:


> So Vape-o-wave announced on Facebook today that they're opening their doors for people to order PG, VG and food related flavours.
> 
> I also spoke to the people at Blck and they confirmed they will be opening their doors for the same on Friday.


Food related flavours meaning all types of concentrates but excluding things like tobacco concentrates?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Ruwaid said:


> Food related flavours meaning all types of concentrates but excluding things like tobacco concentrates?



I have honestly no idea. I think you need to call them to confirm this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Ruwaid said:


> Food related flavours meaning all types of concentrates but excluding things like tobacco concentrates?



They are all food related flavours. I need some SOHO in my banana bread and some RY4 with cream biscuits... etc.
I also desperately need some nicotine to kill bugs in my garden. It was used for that purpose for centuries and I'm a big traditionalist.
Every afternoon I sit in the garden and blow large clouds over broccoli and other veggies.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer

Just spoke to Vape Hyper and they're busy sorting out the final details in order to also open their concentrates, PG and VG deliveries. So keep your eyes open on their site as they will update on there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Speedy_11

I


ivc_mixer said:


> Just spoke to Vape Hyper and they're busy sorting out the final details in order to also open their concentrates, PG and VG deliveries. So keep your eyes open on their site as they will update on there.



I also called him, i places a order thier a week ago so hopefully it would be shipped soon ,no nic in thier or taboco flavbours


----------



## ivc_mixer

Tobacco flavours such as RY4 Double does not contain nicotine, so should be safe to send. The actual nicotine though cannot be sold at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pushka

Went to Vape O Wave yesterday, sorted!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

so why cant e juice 0 mg nic be sold.. people with nic shots can just add the nic??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Just received!







If you cannot see images, please click here




Buy flavour concentrates and related unrestricted products now!



Online Exclusive






CBE Concentrates
Cloud Bursts outstanding flavour range



From

R28.00
SHOP NOW




Lemonade Shot
A balanced sweet and tart lemonade



10ml makes 120ml

R49.00
SHOP NOW




Vegetable Glycerine
Base liquids

We now carry 500ml, 1L, 5L, 25L

From

R32.50
SHOP NOW
We also stock a wide range of other DIY flavours, bases, packaging and accessories.












Order online and get it delivered or collect in store. T's&C's Apply
If you reside in a major city your order of R575.00 or more qualifies for a free delivery service. T&C's apply





Vape Hyper

102 Rietspruit Street, Sunderland Ridge, Centurion, 1, Pretoria, 0157, South Africa



vapehyper@gmail.com

http://vapehyper.co.za


This email was sent to malek-mahmoud@hotmail.com because you've subscribed on our site or made a purchase. 
Unsubscribe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

If you cannot see images, please click here







Dear Customers,


We hope you are all doing well during this trying time in our country. Sir Vape has acquired its essential service certificate to retail and ship CBD and essential products ONLY!!!



PLEASE NOTE ANY DEVICE / COIL / POD THAT IS IN THE ESSENTIAL ITEMS COLLECTION NEEDS TO HAVE A BOTTLE OF CBD LIQUID ADDED IN ORDER FOR IT TO SHIP.



THESE TWO LIQUIDS ONLY ARE SUITABLE FOR ALL THESE DEVICES:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/essential-items/products/white-cbd-30ml

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/essential-items/products/exclamation-cbd-30mlllections/essential-items/products/exclamation-cbd-30ml



IF YOU ARE ORDERING MASKS OR ANY OTHER MEDICAL ITEMS AND NO HARDWARE IT WILL BE ALLOWED TO SHIP ON ITS OWN.



ANY OTHER ITEMS OUT OF THE ESSENTIAL ITEMS COLLECTION OR NICOTINE PRODUCTS WILL ONLY SHIP OUT AFTER THEY HAVE LIFTED THE LOCKDOWN ON NICOTINE PRODUCTS,



PLEASE NOTE THAT IN-STORE PICKUP IS NOT AVAILABLE AT THIS MOMENT N TIME FOR YOUR SAFETY AND OURS. PLEASE SELECT A SHIPPING OPTION IN ORDER TO RECEIVE YOUR ESSENTIAL GOODS.

We have an essential service certificate to ship these items only.

Any questions you have please email: james@sirvape.co.za



*The Sir's*






We have had a few customers shouting at us regrading mailers. We totally understand that some regard mailers as spam. Our intention is never to do that. We send out mailers usually once a week or max twice if there is a special event or promotion. If you do not want to receive our mailers simply click the unsubscribe button at the bottom of the page. Also ensure when it takes you to the link to unsubscribe that you UNCHECK the Receive communication through email box and then update to successfully unsubscribe. Any issues please send me a mail so I can manually remove you from the list.

Sir Vape

339 Stephen Dlamini Rd, Musgrave, Durban



hugo@sirvape.co.za

http://www.sirvape.co.za







This email was sent to malek-mahmoud@hotmail.com because you've subscribed on our site or made a purchase. 
Unsubscribe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

*BLCK is back...well not exactly but we getting there.*
*BLCK Flavour will now be shipping these L4 essential items.*
- Propylene Glycol
- Vegetable Glycerine
- Flavour Concentrates 
- Lab Equipment etc. all your mixing accessories
- Bottles & Caps
- Please see our website for full list of essential products

_*Orders can be placed online for delivery or collection can be arranged at JHB depot.*_
*All Non-Essential items (e-cig related products, nicotine products) can be ordered online but will only be shipped once we have been given clearance to do so.*

*Our Retail stores will remain closed until further notice.*















_Copyright © 2020 BLCK Flavour, All rights reserved._ 
You are recieving this email because you signed up on www.blckvapour.co.za 

*Our mailing address is:* 
BLCK Flavour
Corner Top and Atlas Road
(next to Engen Garage)
BOKSBURG, Gauteng 1459
South Africa

Add us to your address book

Want to change how you receive these emails?
You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

ivc_mixer said:


> Just spoke to Vape Hyper and they're busy sorting out the final details in order to also open their concentrates, PG and VG deliveries. So keep your eyes open on their site as they will update on there.


*BLCK Flavour will now be shipping these L4 essential items.*
- Propylene Glycol
- Vegetable Glycerine
- Flavour Concentrates 
- Lab Equipment etc. all your mixing accessories
- Bottles & Caps
- Please see our website for full list of essential products

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz_sh

this is a stupid question

does one shots fall under flavour concentrates

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

Riaz_sh said:


> this is a stupid question
> 
> does one shots fall under flavour concentrates


Yes

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Riaz_sh said:


> this is a stupid question
> 
> does one shots fall under flavour concentrates



Not a stupid question @Riaz_sh 
I wanted to ask the same myself
Looks like one shots might be a savior here. Just the nicotine is missing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Amy

I also wanted to ask this...
I Tried DIY before and just admitted I am not very good at it. 
Maybe one shots might be my saving grace also...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Amy said:


> I also wanted to ask this...
> I Tried DIY before and just admitted I am not very good at it.
> Maybe one shots might be my saving grace also...



One-shots are super easy. I like to describe it as DIY Light. It's as easy as making a cappuccino. The only thing to be careful of the amount of nic you add to the mix.

Just remember that they still have to steep so if you need juice urgently buy fruit flavours which are generally shake and vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## BeaLea

I have an order waiting to go on BLCK. Just waiting for confirmation though. Nervous to just buy VG and PG on their own. So wanting to get a kit they offer. Hoping they will just be able to adjust the kit and remove the nic shot bottle.
*fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Speedy_11

BeaLea said:


> I have an order waiting to go on BLCK. Just waiting for confirmation though. Nervous to just buy VG and PG on their own. So wanting to get a kit they offer. Hoping they will just be able to adjust the kit and remove the nic shot bottle.
> *fingers crossed


i put my order in with @Vape Hyper on the 29th april, i opted not for the refund so hopefully in one of the 1st to be shipped

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Just shot off an order to Blck, let's see what happens. No nic in the order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

I've also ordered off a local stores site. 
PG vg and concentrates and bottles. 
No nic. 

Let's see what happens. 
Not sure how to get access to some nic but will deal with it if and when the rest of the order arrives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85

M.Adhir said:


> I've also ordered off a local stores site.
> PG vg and concentrates and bottles.
> No nic.
> 
> Let's see what happens.
> Not sure how to get access to some nic but will deal with it if and when the rest of the order arrives.


I ordered a bunch of stuff (one shots, concentrates, PG, VG and bottles) from both Blck and Flavourworld last night. Both orders were confirmed last night and I received tracking details for the FW order this morning. I guess as long as you don't try to sneak anything in there that shouldn't be, all will be fine.
I just hope that the couriers are still as efficient as they usually are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

CJB85 said:


> I ordered a bunch of stuff (one shots, concentrates, PG, VG and bottles) from both Blck and Flavourworld last night. Both orders were confirmed last night and I received tracking details for the FW order this morning. I guess as long as you don't try to sneak anything in there that shouldn't be, all will be fine.
> I just hope that the couriers are still as efficient as they usually are.



Yeah hopefully it arrives soon. 
They told me they are still processing my order and I checked out around 11pm. 

Blck only had 25kg VG when I checked around 8pm. And large sized PG only as well. 

Even the chubby bottles sold out while I was trying to check out and I had to change my order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

CJB85 said:


> I just hope that the couriers are still as efficient as they usually are.



I ordered a few things yesterday, was picked up around 2:30 in the afternoon and got it this morning just after 9am, so yes, they're back in full swing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Birkie

In the short while I have been a member of this Forum, I've discovered so much about vaping, and still have so many questions, but I'm sure the answers are all here, but more research will be required.
So after following this specific thread, I have also decided to attempt the DIY route, and placed an order with Blck Vapour last night. Disappointingly enough, many of the items I wanted t order were "out of stock". So I ordered litres of VG, PG, a digital scale, glass beakers and quite a collection of "one shots". 100ml Chubby bottles were out of stock! (Also at Vape Hyper, Flavourworld etc. I was afraid that this rush will deplete the available stock, and obviously I succumbed to panic buying and now, hoarding! I have been short of juice for about a week now.
I have a small collection of previously used 100ml chubbies. Can I reuse them in the short term after a decent wash?
Thanks to this Forum I may be able to puff away again! Now to do some prep to start the next phase in vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Birkie said:


> In the short while I have been a member of this Forum, I've discovered so much about vaping, and still have so many questions, but I'm sure the answers are all here, but more research will be required.
> So after following this specific thread, I have also decided to attempt the DIY route, and placed an order with Blck Vapour last night. Disappointingly enough, many of the items I wanted t order were "out of stock". So I ordered litres of VG, PG, a digital scale, glass beakers and quite a collection of "one shots". 100ml Chubby bottles were out of stock! (Also at Vape Hyper, Flavourworld etc. I was afraid that this rush will deplete the available stock, and obviously I succumbed to panic buying and now, hoarding! I have been short of juice for about a week now.
> I have a small collection of previously used 100ml chubbies. Can I reuse them in the short term after a decent wash?
> Thanks to this Forum I may be able to puff away again! Now to do some prep to start the next phase in vaping.


You can wash them well with warm water and a little dish soap, add some bleach to the water to aid with getting the flavour residue off. Sterilise afterwards in some Milton solution, or a mixture of 20ml bleach per 2 liters of water. Please don't try a microwave bottle steriliser, 20 bottles went in, 20 disposable plastic spoons came out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir

Birkie said:


> In the short while I have been a member of this Forum, I've discovered so much about vaping, and still have so many questions, but I'm sure the answers are all here, but more research will be required.
> So after following this specific thread, I have also decided to attempt the DIY route, and placed an order with Blck Vapour last night. Disappointingly enough, many of the items I wanted t order were "out of stock". So I ordered litres of VG, PG, a digital scale, glass beakers and quite a collection of "one shots". 100ml Chubby bottles were out of stock! (Also at Vape Hyper, Flavourworld etc. I was afraid that this rush will deplete the available stock, and obviously I succumbed to panic buying and now, hoarding! I have been short of juice for about a week now.
> I have a small collection of previously used 100ml chubbies. Can I reuse them in the short term after a decent wash?
> Thanks to this Forum I may be able to puff away again! Now to do some prep to start the next phase in vaping.



You can reuse yes. Wash well. 
Problem is taking those chubby bottle tops off to fill up with new juice can be a pain sometimes. 

There are some videos I saw online years ago which showed how to get the tops off. 

You could also maybe check westpack etc, they sell bottles whose tops come off easier. Picture eyedrop bottles but in 100ml size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> You can reuse yes. Wash well.
> Problem is taking those chubby bottle tops off to fill up with new juice can be a pain sometimes.
> 
> There are some videos I saw online years ago which showed how to get the tops off.
> 
> You could also maybe check westpack etc, they sell bottles whose tops come off easier. Picture eyedrop bottles but in 100ml size.


Grab the nozzle and pull with long nose pliers , if nozzle gets damaged , fix with a toothpick , even better , insert pick into nozzle and pull.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## KobusMTL

Just put a order in a blckflavour. Somethings i could find early the week. Hope to get it soon. 
But ordered from evolution vape earlier the week still waiting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Lockdown VapeMail!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Birkie said:


> In the short while I have been a member of this Forum, I've discovered so much about vaping, and still have so many questions, but I'm sure the answers are all here, but more research will be required.
> So after following this specific thread, I have also decided to attempt the DIY route, and placed an order with Blck Vapour last night. Disappointingly enough, many of the items I wanted t order were "out of stock". So I ordered litres of VG, PG, a digital scale, glass beakers and quite a collection of "one shots". 100ml Chubby bottles were out of stock! (Also at Vape Hyper, Flavourworld etc. I was afraid that this rush will deplete the available stock, and obviously I succumbed to panic buying and now, hoarding! I have been short of juice for about a week now.
> I have a small collection of previously used 100ml chubbies. Can I reuse them in the short term after a decent wash?
> Thanks to this Forum I may be able to puff away again! Now to do some prep to start the next phase in vaping.


Use a ordinary old school bottle opener to open with as you would a bottle without a twist off cap. The back of a table knife also works and they pop off without problems, and you don’t damage the spout. Big thing is to make sure they are on properly before you use to fill a tank, you need to hear it click in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

is cotton part of the essentials?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> I have an order waiting to go on BLCK. Just waiting for confirmation though. Nervous to just buy VG and PG on their own. So wanting to get a kit they offer. Hoping they will just be able to adjust the kit and remove the nic shot bottle.
> *fingers crossed



The kits are great! I bought a kit from them about a year ago which had an instruction card with it. You just stand your empty bottle against the card and fill up with the various ingredients up to the mark on the card. Don't know if they still supply the card.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Here is the perfect bottle opener for the chubby gorilla bottles

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Riaz_sh said:


> is cotton part of the essentials?



Does not seem to be. At least not at the stores supplying DIY stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> Here is the perfect bottle opener for the chubby gorilla bottles
> View attachment 195649



Eh I learnt something new today lol. 
Gonna try it later. 
On an empty bottle just to safe. 
Because stupid me is likely to try it on a full bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

@Birkie

I bought a shortfill (juice without the nicotine and a separate bottle of nic is sent with the juice). This particular juice has instructions of how to open a Chubby Gorilla.




@XsCode

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Birkie

Hooked said:


> @Birkie
> 
> I bought a shortfill (juice without the nicotine and a separate bottle of nic is sent with the juice). This particular juice has instructions of how to open a Chubby Gorilla.
> 
> View attachment 195650


This works...just tested it! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

So I heard n ostrich saying DIY stores will open for consumables etc. Was that ostrich right? Or should I rather get some ostrich biltong?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> So I heard n ostrich saying DIY stores will open for consumables etc. Was that ostrich right? Or should I rather get some ostrich biltong?



Have not heard anything.

But at the rate things are opening up by next week you might get everything exept for booze and a haircut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Motheo

Hooked said:


> @Birkie
> 
> I bought a shortfill (juice without the nicotine and a separate bottle of nic is sent with the juice). This particular juice has instructions of how to open a Chubby Gorilla.
> 
> View attachment 195650


Woah?!!!






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Have not heard anything.
> 
> But at the rate things are opening up by next week you might get everything exept for booze and a haircut.


That sounds about right, you can't get a haircut sober!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Have not heard anything.
> 
> But at the rate things are opening up by next week you might get everything exept for booze and a haircut.


Ok was asking for a friend. I won't be able to get anything.everything needs replacing and the budget starts from next month and then save for that month

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Tinykey

*ORDER PROCESSING CLOSED*
*Dear Customer*

BLCK has always been about going the extra mile for our clients and as much as we would love to supply level 4 essentials items, unfortunately we cannot continue doing so as we have been inundated with requests to supply non-essential items and this is not what our brand is about.

We know this is a tough time for our clients & vendors but we have had to make this difficult decision in order to sustain our long term goal.

We will not be taking any more orders at this time

Our payment options have been deactivated until further notice

All existing orders for essential items will be shipped out

Orders containing non-essential items will be shipped once the tobacco ban has been lifted as mentioned in our previous mailer

Please expect delays as courier services are working with minimal staff

*We do apologize for this inconvenience and we cannot wait to start trading again with our full range of products.*

Our online support team will be available to help with track and trace as well as any other queries you may have.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Riaz_sh

Tinykey said:


> *ORDER PROCESSING CLOSED*
> *Dear Customer*
> 
> BLCK has always been about going the extra mile for our clients and as much as we would love to supply level 4 essentials items, unfortunately we cannot continue doing so as we have been inundated with requests to supply non-essential items and this is not what our brand is about.
> 
> We know this is a tough time for our clients & vendors but we have had to make this difficult decision in order to sustain our long term goal.
> 
> We will not be taking any more orders at this time
> 
> Our payment options have been deactivated until further notice
> 
> All existing orders for essential items will be shipped out
> 
> Orders containing non-essential items will be shipped once the tobacco ban has been lifted as mentioned in our previous mailer
> 
> Please expect delays as courier services are working with minimal staff
> 
> *We do apologize for this inconvenience and we cannot wait to start trading again with our full range of products.*
> 
> Our online support team will be available to help with track and trace as well as any other queries you may have.




well this sucks

was just gona order some one shots


----------



## ivc_mixer

Tinykey said:


> ORDER PROCESSING CLOSED



I saw the same this morning and was just about to mention it as well. Unfortunately it seems some people tried their luck in getting stuff they were not allowed to during lockdown. I think Blck should follow the same route as Vape Hyper did and take all non-essentials off their site so that it cannot even be ordered. Fortunately I got my order in yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Speedy_11

ivc_mixer said:


> I saw the same this morning and was just about to mention it as well. Unfortunately it seems some people tried their luck in getting stuff they were not allowed to during lockdown. I think Blck should follow the same route as Vape Hyper did and take all non-essentials off their site so that it cannot even be ordered. Fortunately I got my order in yesterday.


mines in its way from vape hyper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

I believe FlavourWorld may also be closing off orders soon. 
Was doing a follow up in my order which hasn't yet dispatched and that seems to be the direction they are heading in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

M.Adhir said:


> I believe FlavourWorld may also be closing off orders soon.
> Was doing a follow up in my order which hasn't yet dispatched and that seems to be the direction they are heading in.


Same here places on yesterday morning just hope it will get furfilled today

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

I ordered from Blck and Vape Hyper.

Apparently some people were including nic in their orders and getting very upset when they did not want to ship it. So I understand Blck's decision, they are acting according to the laws at the moment and I fully support their decision. Let's just hope they can find a way around this and reopen again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

People posting pics of their Vapemail in social media can also put Vendors in trouble if something non essential maybe show up in the photo. Some vendors say food flavoring and then Kiepie shows pictures off Oneshots and Vape concentrates. But Kiepie will never learn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Silver

This whole no nicotine situation is just so sad

I wish we can come out of it, even if vendors were allowed e-commerce only

Why should vaping CBD juice be allowed but not nicotine juice?
How does that influence the spread of the virus?

We have to respect the rules but I cannot help but feel terrible for those people that have run out of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Amy

If we are looking at a peak in September things are not looking good and I doubt we will be at lvl 3 before that.

I went to the shops you can see people taking something off the shelves looking at it and putting it back risking the next person or themselves but vaping and smoking is bad.

I know of people that gets flu more than I do and they don't vape or smoke.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## thehbomb101

Spyker41771 said:


> View attachment 195686



I’ve heard a lot of people talk about using the organic cotton from dischem , I know their are some procedures to follow to remove any impurities etc so it is a bit of effort but regardless it’s better than nothing . I’m sure someone from the group who’s used the cotton personally can pm you with the whole process if you need it .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spyker41771

thehbomb101 said:


> I’ve heard a lot of people talk about using the organic cotton from dischem , I know their are some procedures to follow to remove any impurities etc so it is a bit of effort but regardless it’s better than nothing . I’m sure someone from the group who’s used the cotton personally can pm you with the whole process if you need it .


Yip will have a look in to it, i still have one strip of bacon left so will last about 2 weeks but seems it will come to dis-chem cotton sooner or later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YakoustiX

Is Sirvape delivering from their essential list? I ordered from their list and got confirmation of my order two days ago. Since then there has been radio silence.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I got a delivery two weeks ago, it took about 5 days


----------



## ivc_mixer

Amy said:


> I doubt we will be at lvl 3 before that



Well, initially lockdown was not just to curb the spread of the virus, which is slightly inevitable, it was mostly geared towards the curb of the spread in anticipation of getting the medical services, e.g. hospitals, to a point that it could deal with the number of infections.

Personally, and people may differ with me on this but it's my opinion, I think we will be in lockdown lvl 3 by the end of the month or so as they cannot sustain such a extended period of no business. What they can do is to ban the sale of nicotine related items for a longer period though and this will directly affect us.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger

I think I agree with you, if we take into account the number of beds in conference centres, the import of Cuban medical staff, the rush for PPE and ventilators then I think you are onto something. There is enormous pressure from the big boys now, the alcohol and tobacco lobbies, the retail outlets and food suppliers and the tourism industry.
Flattening the curve was always about being able to handle the medical requirements, it was never about eradicating the virus. Only herd immunity or a vaccine will do that.
This is why I have said that life will not be the same again ... ever. I hug my mates when I see them, that is a practice that will have to stop among many other things. if I have to wear a mask to a meeting ... so be it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

thehbomb101 said:


> I’ve heard a lot of people talk about using the organic cotton from dischem , I know their are some procedures to follow to remove any impurities etc so it is a bit of effort but regardless it’s better than nothing . I’m sure someone from the group who’s used the cotton personally can pm you with the whole process if you need it .



Back in the day I used the Dischem cotton as it came out of the bag. No issues!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Riaz_sh

Rob Fisher said:


> Back in the day I used the Dischem cotton as it came out of the bag. No issues!




thank you for this

gona have to go to dischem this weekend and get some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11

on its way


----------



## KobusMTL

I also got a mail today that my parcel is on its way. 
But it same accessories for my DIY mixing


----------



## Motheo

KobusMTL said:


> I also got a mail today that my parcel is on its way.
> But it same accessories for my DIY mixing


From blck?  still waiting for mine, order before they closed 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KobusMTL

Order yesterday at 16:00, courier guy just dropped off my scale.
No more syringes for me

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YakoustiX

Speedy_11 said:


> View attachment 195690
> 
> on its way


Was this referring to my post?


----------



## Speedy_11

just letting you guys know my stock is on its way


YakoustiX said:


> Was this referring to my post?


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> This whole no nicotine situation is just so sad
> 
> I wish we can come out of it, even if vendors were allowed e-commerce only
> 
> Why should vaping CBD juice be allowed but not nicotine juice?
> How does that influence the spread of the virus?
> 
> We have to respect the rules but I cannot help but feel terrible for those people that have run out of juice.


@Silver they want to chill people out so the lockdown will be more manageable.
2. They jumped onto the CBD train and now they're making people want to use it because there's too much stock sitting around.( Vendors are now using this to make some sales and vapers are trying to get what they really need this way while the revenue for the government goes up)
3. @Jean claude Vaaldamme has a very good point. Kiepie is a box. Because even of I could get other stuff I really needed Kiepie would just screw the guys business by showing off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> I think I agree with you, if we take into account the number of beds in conference centres, the import of Cuban medical staff, the rush for PPE and ventilators then I think you are onto something. There is enormous pressure from the big boys now, the alcohol and tobacco lobbies, the retail outlets and food suppliers and the tourism industry.
> Flattening the curve was always about being able to handle the medical requirements, it was never about eradicating the virus. Only herd immunity or a vaccine will do that.
> This is why I have said that life will not be the same again ... ever. I hug my mates when I see them, that is a practice that will have to stop among many other things. if I have to wear a mask to a meeting ... so be it.


A few weeks back a couple of Drs asked for the lifting of lockdown and aired their reasons. They said hospitals were empty etc. I'm not going into detail, there are videos. Now imagine my surprise about a week or two ago when I heard about the extra imported Dr. Mail and the setup of ER centers. 
It seems very confusing. Don't these people have an idea of what to do next? Or are they just playing the cards on the table or skipping the dice on a monopoly board.?


----------



## CJB85

Resistance said:


> @Silver they want to chill people out so the lockdown will be more manageable.
> 2. They jumped onto the CBD train and now they're making people want to use it because there's too much stock sitting around.( Vendors are now using this to make some sales and vapers are trying to get what they really need this way while the revenue for the government goes up)
> 3. @Jean claude Vaaldamme has a very good point. Kiepie is a box. Because even of I could get other stuff I really needed Kiepie would just screw the guys business by showing off.


With reference to Kiepie and for fear that I may be it... when you guys say showing off on social media, do you include this forum as part of that? If so, apologies for posting my lockdown Vape mail in here yesterday!


----------



## thehbomb101

Resistance said:


> A few weeks back a couple of Drs asked for the lifting of lockdown and aired their reasons. They said hospitals were empty etc. I'm not going into detail, there are videos. Now imagine my surprise about a week or two ago when I heard about the extra imported Dr. Mail and the setup of ER centers.
> It seems very confusing. Don't these people have an idea of what to do next? Or are they just playing the cards on the table or skipping the dice on a monopoly board.?



I have a family member that is an anesthesiologist and he can attest to how empty the hospitals are , he is currently earning 1/10th of his normal income because not only are there no emergency room visits from kiddies falling off their bikes but selective work is being cancelled as people fear the hospital . The Cuban story is another point of contention in the medical community, R2mil per doctor to handle corona is considered a good salary but it becomes criminal considering it’s unlikely they pay tax on it. Not my personal views , just reiterating his point of view as a medical practitioner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz_sh said:


> thank you for this
> 
> gona have to go to dischem this weekend and get some



@Riaz_sh here is what I used back in the day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

thehbomb101 said:


> I have a family member that is an anesthesiologist and he can attest to how empty the hospitals are , he is currently earning 1/10th of his normal income because not only are there no emergency room visits from kiddies falling off their bikes but selective work is being cancelled as people fear the hospital . The Cuban story is another point of contention in the medical community, R2mil per doctor to handle corona is considered a good salary but it becomes criminal considering it’s unlikely they pay tax on it. Not my personal views , just reiterating his point of view as a medical practitioner.


And if you were not a medical practitioner and living like half the country from hand to mouth then your story would surely change. (I know you worked hard for what you got and nothing was easy).
Thats why I said Corona is fair. Maybe the most fair thing of this Century. I't doesn't matter how rich or clever you are. How much you got saved up. What kind of work you do.the house you live in. It's accessible to everyone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> With reference to Kiepie and for fear that I may be it... when you guys say showing off on social media, do you include this forum as part of that? If so, apologies for posting my lockdown Vape mail in here yesterday!


I don't know who's kiepie. All I'm saying is of you want to post. Don't say where you got it from unless it's CBD. The legal thing right now and Mabe a few coils or pods for the CBD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thehbomb101

Resistance said:


> And if you were not a medical practitioner and living like half the country from hand to mouth then your story would surely change. (I know you worked hard for what you got and nothing was easy).
> Thats why I said Corona is fair. Maybe the most fair thing of this Century. I't doesn't matter how rich or clever you are. How much you got saved up. What kind of work you do.tje house you live in. It's accessible to everyone.



Granted it’s important to consider that with a higher income and a far greater level of expertise , a higher standard of living becomes the norm and thus your expenses reflect that . Don’t get it twisted when it comes to income and it’s correlation with the effect of corona virus , yes those who quite literally live pay cheque to pay cheque most certainly have it worse than those who are more comfortable but keep in mind that as of right now there is no real way to drop all of your larger and more important expenses such as your mortgage , vehicle fees , school fees etc etc to meet your now significantly lower income as a result of the virus. Medical practitioners are also required to belong to a medical protection society if they want to work in a surgical environment and those insurance policies can run up to R1,5mil a year even if you earn nothing . You might have a pocket dig to into if you are strapped for cash but you might not and if you don’t well then the issue only multiplies . 

I do agree that it is however one of the most fair instances of natural disaster mankind has seen in decades because everybody gets screwed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

thehbomb101 said:


> Granted it’s important to consider that with a higher income and a far greater level of expertise , a higher standard of living becomes the norm and thus your expenses reflect that . Don’t get it twisted when it comes to income and it’s correlation with the effect of corona virus , yes those who quite literally live pay cheque to pay cheque most certainly have it worse than those who are more comfortable but keep in mind that as of right now there is no real way to drop all of your larger and more important expenses such as your mortgage , vehicle fees , school fees etc etc to meet your now significantly lower income as a result of the virus. Medical practitioners are also required to belong to a medical protection society if they want to work in a surgical environment and those insurance policies can run up to R1,5mil a year even if you earn nothing . You might have a pocket dig to into if you are strapped for cash but you might not and if you don’t well then the issue only multiplies .
> 
> I do agree that it is however one of the most fair instances of natural disaster mankind has seen in decades because everybody gets screwed.


And that is my point. We all have bills,needs and things we need to see too. What makes anybody superior to our situation. They are borrowing money and paying it out on something that was said to have been sorted out by our medical professionals. So who's lying? Or are they doing Dr. Mail for future business.
They could have given that opportunity to your cousin who has to take the 1/10 paycut. It might not have been his major,but I'm sure he clever enough to remember what he's learnt in med school to migrate his expertise.

Now if I can see that then I don't see why you can't.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thehbomb101

Resistance said:


> And that is my point. We all have bills,needs and things we need to see too. What makes anybody superior to our situation. They are borrowing money and paying it out on something that was said to have been sorted out by our medical professionals. So who's lying? Or are they doing Dr. Mail for future business.
> They could have given that opportunity to your cousin who has to take the 1/10 paycut. It might not have been his major,but I'm sure he clever enough to remember what he's learnt in med school to migrate.
> 
> Now if I can see that then I don't see why you can't.



It looks like we are arguing the same point. The Cuban doctor situation isn’t clear to anybody besides those in the government , perhaps the situation in public hospitals are more dire and they are needed there but this was done without consulting any of the medical societies , private hospitals etc so it has been taken very personally by the practitioners this side . “Dr Mail” is most likely political to some extent and needed to another but granted without any consultation with all of the relevant parties it looks to be far more political than anything else. My cousin is coincidentally currently in the process of migrating to Canada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

thehbomb101 said:


> It looks like we are arguing the same point. The Cuban doctor situation isn’t clear to anybody besides those in the government , perhaps the situation in public hospitals are more dire and they are needed there but this was done without consulting any of the medical societies , private hospitals etc so it has been taken very personally by the practitioners this side . “Dr Mail” is most likely political to some extent and needed to another but granted without any consultation with all of the relevant parties it looks to be far more political than anything else. My cousin is coincidentally currently in the process of migrating to Canada.



And those are the things that's been done wrong.
Offer them a package to go work in a public institute in the mean time.
They can say no, but they were offered.
Same as in other fields of trade.
They are also helping Madagascar but people are robbing food stores here. What happened to the so called food packages.
We had load shedding but a main electric line went to Zimbabwe.
We only say something if it affects us directly.
We need to open a politics thread. Instead of taking over threads like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wick-it.t65322/ for those worrying about wicks. There's also links to other threads and forums of things that worked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> So I heard n ostrich saying DIY stores will open for consumables etc. Was that ostrich right? Or should I rather get some ostrich biltong?


BLCK opened , but closed last night ,people were unreasonable and demanded nic , etc -so they shut again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> BLCK opened , but closed last night ,people were unreasonable and demanded nic , etc -so they shut again.



I don't blame them for closing. They must have gone through hell with the demands - and now of course those who would have accepted the situation have to suffer! It's not fair. If I were BLCK or any other shop, I would block all calls and messages and allow the computer system to sort it out. If someone orders nic, an automated message could come up saying that it will not be delivered and they then have the choice of continuing with the order or not. No human interaction. It's difficult to argue with a computer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> BLCK opened , but closed last night ,people were unreasonable and demanded nic , etc -so they shut again.


I believe so. Not good when we start demanding what we want from someone that has to answer to a higher power.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Birkie

ARYANTO said:


> BLCK opened , but closed last night ,people were unreasonable and demanded nic , etc -so they shut again.


I just don't get it! People being "unreasonable and demanded..", because the guidelines provided by Blck were quite clear! Some people just screw it up for others who could have done with stocks of what was legally available... now nothing!
Managed to get in an order of "permissable" items, fortunately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Birkie , now you know why old timers try to order in bulk couple of times a year and be assured that you have a little of everything if the paw paw hits the radiator . Glad you could get some basics .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

I was just thinking. Why can't vape shops give away stock and then just charge you extra for shipping due to time and effort involved?
Free VG and nicotine but R250 shipping and admin fees for shipping???

Reactions: Creative 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> I was just thinking. Why can't vape shops give away stock and then just charge you extra for shipping due to time and effort involved?
> Free VG and nicotine but R250 shipping and admin fees for shipping???



Creative. Could work. 

We've even joked with a few local vendors about incorporating a food delivery into it. Buy a dozen roti or samoosas and get a 60ml juice free.

Or going for a jog and 'accidentally dropping' the bottle of juice by accident. I might just be jogging behind them and pick it up idk.

Or in a shopping centre parking lot to park next to me and 'forget' their packet outside their car door and drive off.

Or we 'bump' into each other at Spar and 'accidentally' mix up our trolleys.

All payments via eft after the fact once everyone is safely at home.

Wait I think I've said too much now. No wonder the cops wanna lock me up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

Buy a CBD and get free illegal stock


M.Adhir said:


> Creative. Could work.
> 
> We've even joked with a few local vendors about incorporating a food delivery into it. Buy a dozen roti or samoosas and get a 60ml juice free.
> 
> Or going for a jog and 'accidentally dropping' the bottle of juice by accident. I might just be jogging behind them and pick it up idk.
> 
> Or in a shopping centre parking lot to park next to me and 'forget' their packet outside their car door and drive off.
> 
> Or we 'bump' into each other at Spar and 'accidentally' mix up our trolleys.
> 
> All payments via eft after the fact once everyone is safely at home.
> 
> Wait I think I've said too much now. No wonder the cops wanna lock me up.


Hand sanitizer bro. Essential product.

Reactions: Creative 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Buy a CBD angry get free illegal stock
> 
> Hand sanitizer bro. Essential product.


Yeah if only we could get a store to agree to ship other stuff with the sanitizer lol. 

I do fully understand their positions though. 
It's illegal to sell. And their businesses are at risk. As are potential criminal records etc.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah if only we could get a store to agree to ship other stuff with the sanitizer lol.
> 
> I do fully understand their positions though.
> It's illegal to sell. And their businesses are at risk. As are potential criminal records etc.


That's why I'm willing to get some watermelon sanitizer .
Epiphany... DIY sanitizer kits

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> That's why I'm willing to get some watermelon sanitizer .
> Epiphany... DIY sanitizer kits


Due to the nature of the Corona virus I add nicotine to completely eradicate the virus from tissue and soft tissue including mucosa membranes.
And I haven't contracted any virus yet I couldn't eradicate

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> The kits are great! I bought a kit from them about a year ago which had an instruction card with it. You just stand your empty bottle against the card and fill up with the various ingredients up to the mark on the card. Don't know if they still supply the card.



@Hooked these were the kits I had emailed them about but no one got back to me. Will try give them a call on Monday to find out  I thought it be a great first step in my DIY journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

Rob Fisher said:


> @Riaz_sh here is what I used back in the day!
> View attachment 195691




this is what i got

same brand but in pad form

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz_sh said:


> this is what i got
> 
> same brand but in pad form
> 
> @Rob Fisher



That will work @Riaz_sh! Won't be as good as dedicated vape cotton but it will graft just fine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz_sh

Rob Fisher said:


> That will work @Riaz_sh! Won't be as good as dedicated vape cotton but it will graft just fine!



thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> @Hooked these were the kits I had emailed them about but no one got back to me. Will try give them a call on Monday to find out  I thought it be a great first step in my DIY journey



I think BLCK has closed again (for lockdown) as too many people were demanding nic. What a pity!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I think BLCK has closed again (for lockdown) as too many people were demanding nic. What a pity!



Yeah Blck has closed because of that, and it seems the other stores want to close as well. Both that I ordered from have called me to confirm orders and when I enquired they both said they are heading in that direction as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Wimmas

It's simple, remove any non-essential items from the site so no one can put it into their basket, and ignore mails from customers asking for it! Now a few fools spoiled it for everyone else. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Well most of us have dealt with @Richio and most vendors in the DIY part of the community. And they always try to accommodate everybody as far possible. This situation just makes it difficult to please their customers so they would rather close shop until they can.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Well most of us have dealt with @Richio and most vendors in the DIY part of the community. And they always try to accommodate everybody as far possible. This situation just makes it difficult to please their customers so they would rather close shop until they can.


And I agree with what you said and I agree with their decision.
I also wonder who would be such a buzz kill to make someone close up shop.
Then again I think they opened shop to do us a favour, I don't think it was feasible In the first place to run half a business yet they were willing to.
Thank for trying @Richio
I/we appreciate it.

And the same to the other vendors trying to accommodate us.
@Vaperite South Africa , @Flavour world Sa ,@YeOldeOke etc.
I will miss a few, but please add in their names. it's the least we can do.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

I had no problems with my order from Blck, even delivered on a Saturday. Got all my essentials and flavours.

I did not however order anything nic related. I fully understand the implications for a business that breaks the LD rules. Gov has far bigger businesses by the balls , see SAB for example.

Thank you to all of the vendors that are legally assisting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz_sh

any idea if vape hyper is still open?
i placed an order on Friday but didn't get confirmation that it was picked up for courier

ordered one shots, PG, VG and bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Riaz_sh said:


> any idea if vape hyper is still open?
> i placed an order on Friday but didn't get confirmation that it was picked up for courier
> 
> ordered one shots, PG, VG and bottles


You might wait 2-3 days for delivery 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

The vaper said:


> You might wait 2-3 days for delivery
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk




thank you


----------



## DysectorZA

With the fully opening of all e-commerce platforms as from today (except alcohol and cigarettes), do we know if vape shops will be allowed to sell again?

Or do all vape products currently fall under cigarettes / tobacco?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DougP

DysectorZA said:


> With the fully opening of all e-commerce platforms as from today (except alcohol and cigarettes), do we know if vape shops will be allowed to sell again?
> 
> Or do all vape products currently fall under cigarettes / tobacco?


No they are not allowed to trade..
See point 4 in gazette for e-commerce (attachment below) 

I think its also important to realize the goverment has strategically removed the sale of alcohol and tobacco out from being linked to a level, hence exclusions 26 & 27. This will enable them to bring these back when they feel it is okay to allow them



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DysectorZA

Damn! 

Oh well....will have to wait for Level 3 then or when cigarettes are sold again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thehbomb101

DysectorZA said:


> Damn!
> 
> Oh well....will have to wait for Level 3 then or when cigarettes are sold again.



I think one of the key points from the pictures above is that it’s definitely going to be a case of “when the government feels like it” so it might be a while before we are allowed to order nicotine etc etc I suppose the FITA court case will be the deciding factor about wether cigarettes and to some extent alcohol will be sold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

DysectorZA said:


> With the fully opening of all e-commerce platforms as from today (except alcohol and cigarettes), do we know if vape shops will be allowed to sell again?
> 
> Or do all vape products currently fall under cigarettes / tobacco?


According to the Govt Gazette, a big NOPE unfortunately

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Micks13

Resistance said:


> I don't know who's kiepie. All I'm saying is of you want to post. Don't say where you got it from unless it's CBD. The legal thing right now and Mabe a few coils or pods for the CBD.



I thought the pods and everything is still legal provided you bought CBD or is that still a grey area? I desperately needed pods and ended up shelling out for CBD and to the best of my knowledge that was still alright?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Micks13 said:


> I thought the pods and everything is still legal provided you bought CBD or is that still a grey area? I desperately needed pods and ended up shelling out for CBD and to the best of my knowledge that was still alright?



Legal if purchased with CBD. Otherwise it a NO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Micks13

PdT said:


> Can you still order coils online since they are used with CBD which is allowed because it is medicinal?



Vape King is allowing hardware provided you have CBD in your order. I got stuck in SA ( don’t live here anymore ) and my vape broke so was just using a twisp cue until I got home to where my stuff is, I managed to get a little pod vape, pods because of the CBD. Courier took 5 days ( in their defense I’m in an outlying area ) but it worked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Blends Of Distinction said:


> No they are not allowed to trade..
> See point 4 in gazette for e-commerce (attachment below)
> 
> I think its also important to realize the goverment has strategically removed the sale of alcohol and tobacco out from being linked to a level, hence exclusions 26 & 27. This will enable them to bring these back when they feel it is okay to allow them
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



By the scale of the manufacturing of hand sanitisers right now. I doubt any alcohol will be left or manufactured for consuming purpose. Plus some bottling plants have converted their plants for manufacturing hand sanitizers.
It's not a big change but still.
If there's alcoholic beverages to be sold it would probably be old stock that they didn't discard yet.
There's always hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

So this happened today in case you missed it:

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...Rqk6TaF_L7MEREMdk6MMVFSODGazu8WmCkloGd0izeYB0

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ivc_mixer said:


> So this happened today in case you missed it:
> 
> https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...Rqk6TaF_L7MEREMdk6MMVFSODGazu8WmCkloGd0izeYB0


What started as a good initiative to buy the healthcare system some time to improve its preparedness to face the pandemic is turning into a very long and unpleasant nightmare. WTF!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Brenden

https://www.change.org/p/cyril-ramaphosa-remove-nkosazana-dlamini-zuma-from-cabinet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brenden

Brenden said:


> https://www.change.org/p/cyril-ramaphosa-remove-nkosazana-dlamini-zuma-from-cabinet


This petition is growing quite fast!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick

Does this mean wel only get nicotine once cigarettes are allowed again?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Slick said:


> View attachment 196619
> 
> Does this mean wel only get nicotine once cigarettes are allowed again?


This motley crew has lost the bloody plot

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> This motley crew has lost the bloody plot


Absolutely insane

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Motheo

Brenden said:


> This petition is growing quite fast!


I've signed but I highly doubt she'll get removed. We don't live in a democracy

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO

DysectorZA said:


> With the fully opening of all e-commerce platforms as from today (except alcohol and cigarettes), do we know if vape shops will be allowed to sell again?
> 
> Or do all vape products currently fall under cigarettes / tobacco?


No , buy anything but juice/ nic . Unfortunately ,* your order need to include a CBD juice* even if you only want a new mod or some spare batteries .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## thehbomb101

I have to wonder if BAT will reconsider taking the government to court if the decision is made to restrict sales to level 1

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Brenden said:


> This petition is growing quite fast!


Signed !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

thehbomb101 said:


> I have to wonder if BAT will reconsider taking the government to court if the decision is made to restrict sales to level 1


I really don't know where all this is going to , can't some one just eliminate the ''problem''?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> I really don't know where all this is going to , can't some one just eliminate the ''problem''?

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Riaz_sh

imagine what this ban will do the vape shops... a lot of them will definitely close down

sad times....
petitions wont help..
if their logic was that because people zol saliva will get shared for the ban i don't see any logical reasoning for them to remove the ban

they are happy to have the black market run things instead of receiving actual tax on items sold legally

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Birkie

Riaz_sh said:


> imagine what this ban will do the vape shops... a lot of them will definitely close down
> 
> sad times....
> petitions wont help..
> if their logic was that because people zol saliva will get shared for the ban i don't see any logical reasoning for them to remove the ban
> 
> they are happy to have the black market run things instead of receiving actual tax on items sold legally


I don't understand! I've never licked my Aegis!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## kolakidd

Riaz_sh said:


> imagine what this ban will do the vape shops... a lot of them will definitely close down



It's crushing actually, an entire burgeoning industry of young entrepreneurs being decimated as we speak. As much as I'm not into hanging out in Vape stores, it always made me excited to see all these new businesses popping up, people making their own way and being their own bosses, and I was happy to be a part of supporting it. What is really sad is there is no powerful lobby group fighting for these stores, and in a way it works in BAT's favour if they disappear. I'm absolutely not saying it's a conspiracy or a plot, it just sucks that there is no powerful voice for the industry.

OMG, I need nicotine badly... getting way to deep & sombre!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DysectorZA

I cannot believe it!  NDZ must go away now and permanently go to sleep. Gosh!  What a colossal frak up.

At the rate we are going, there won't be any vape stores left, by the time this is over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Lionk

Ugi said:


> If u need something pm me im in durban. I can try help u out


I need pls can u mail me pls


----------



## Chickenstrip

thehbomb101 said:


> I have to wonder if BAT will reconsider taking the government to court if the decision is made to restrict sales to level 1




I doubt it. They will take a loss but the vape shops will collapse. They won't. Sure they're not making money, but it's a temporary setback which illiminates the ecig threat. Either way they're winning. So why spend money in the process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh

BAT owns some vape companies like Twisp SA also they losing market share at the moment with illegal sales.

Also I am sure they will lose more money if the band holds until level 1 then they would lose to vaping in a year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

adriaanh said:


> BAT owns some vape companies like Twisp SA also they losing market share at the moment with illegal sales.
> 
> Also I am sure they will lose more money if the band holds until level 1 then they would lose to vaping in a year.



I'm pretty sure the BAT - Twisp saga fell through. I don't think they own twisp. Sure short term they'd lose but I doubt a company that size thinks short term profits. Think of all the smokers they'd get back. Half a million or so vapers, that would be buying a pack a day for the next 5 years while the vape shops get back on track. Not to mention the ones who never manage to quit again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

AFAIK BAT was allowed to start exporting again, so that's probably why they don't GAF, they'll lose some revenue here but can carry on making cash in other markets and the government will recover some tax that way. And the other dirt grub brands are making money via the black market. I have no idea why it's become such a focal point, maybe it is a conspiracy, but I feel its probably more just in retaliation to the court cases and petition, a show of power and a middle finger to smokers because certain ministers don't like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## stevie g

Stranger said:


> Sorry Stevie but some of those comments are way out of line. By your reckoning you are condemning the old and the sick to death. The very people who worked to give you and this society the life you have today. You may be all macho but but some of us are in genuine fear of this virus and need to do what we are able to protect ourselves. Unlike you we are not invincible.



*South Africa Crude Death Rate - 446 554 
The results showed that the total number of deaths registered at the Department of Home Affairs and processed by Stats SA in 2017 were 446 554.

Source: http://www.statssa.gov.za/?page_id=1856&PPN=P0309.3&SCH=7914
*
I bet you didn't know this until your eyes scanned this post.

These are just the deaths that are registered. How many die off the books maybe add another 5 - 10%, an educated guess.

We have a number under 1000 and you feel scared. We should be scared but not of a virus. Your choice to think or not but tell me why the hospitals are empty - my source is a paramedic, a doctor and a patient relying on public healthcare.

Did you know they are running deportation exercises? Of course you didn't - the only thing you can think of is your fear of a virus while the powers that be rape your way of life.
*

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## stevie g

They're probably going to strip all vape shops on revenue until the majority shutter doors.

The vape industry is fucked.

Can you buy smokes online? NO
Did they just announce a tax on vape that is related to tobacco? YES
Will they categorise Vape as Tobacco for revenue collection? Bet your ass

Game Over.

Yes we should all wear masks outside, not gather together and lock ourselves in our houses. 

I need to go to the nearest corona testing center immediately! Pls can anyone tell me what is the CURE???

I'm so scared of this virus, what if there is a super spreader in my neighboorhood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Feliks Karp said:


> I honestly can't tell if this is a sarcastic troll or not, but it's landed up as a beautiful piece of contemporary art, it's like a collage of random facebook posts, whatsapp messages and tweets. I'm going to name it, "People should die based on what I think I know is better".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## stevie g

Motheo said:


> I'm sorry, I know I shouldn't be negative and I'm not trolling, and this may be a unfair woah is me vent but there were reports that out of those who passed away from covid were men who smoke cigarettes but we allowing the sale cigerrates.... I don't understand how is that essential..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk






Did you know that smokers also die from other causes, in fact, this is crazy but stay with me here. Smokers have been dying at rates larger than nonsmokers for years!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Feliks Karp said:


> AFAIK BAT was allowed to start exporting again, so that's probably why they don't GAF, they'll lose some revenue here but can carry on making cash in other markets and the government will recover some tax that way. And the other dirt grub brands are making money via the black market. I have no idea why it's become such a focal point, maybe it is a conspiracy, but I feel its probably more just in retaliation to the court cases and petition, a show of power and a middle finger to smokers because certain ministers don't like it.



I wouldn’t be surprised if there was some tax arrangement offered if they would export only and drop the legal action.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Riaz_sh said:


> imagine what this ban will do the vape shops... a lot of them will definitely close down
> 
> sad times....
> petitions wont help..
> if their logic was that because people zol saliva will get shared for the ban i don't see any logical reasoning for them to remove the ban
> 
> they are happy to have the black market run things instead of receiving actual tax on items sold legally


just wondering , how many of us were smokers but never Zolled ? I never did ...but you light the zol , won't heat will kill the virus in the saliva ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

ARYANTO said:


> just wondering , how many of us were smokers but never Zolled ? I never did ...but you light the zol , won't heat will kill the virus in the saliva ...


 Their reasoning is that we won't be able to interact, shouldn't interact by touching common objects.

Great way for us to be become scared of one another. Divide and conquer baby! 


What did they say about weak men and bad times... That they create them. Sadly I am finding this out to be true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opi...n-suggests-more-at-stake-than-nations-health/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opi...n-suggests-more-at-stake-than-nations-health/


I agree. This has to do with more than the Public Health issue. #mafiastate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

OOh now the conspiracy theories on Vape shops. When sales are open again, vape shops are going to make a killing
But restaurants are also closed? Do you think when they allowed to open that people will have money to storm and pack them full? Will people be to scared to go and sit down and eat close to many others? There is way more restaurant and people working in the restaurant industry than vape shops, far bigger problem.

Thats to name one industry, hairdressers? construction? nursery schools? etc etc?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

stevie g said:


> *South Africa Crude Death Rate - 446 554
> The results showed that the total number of deaths registered at the Department of Home Affairs and processed by Stats SA in 2017 were 446 554.
> 
> Source: http://www.statssa.gov.za/?page_id=1856&PPN=P0309.3&SCH=7914
> *
> I bet you didn't know this until your eyes scanned this post.
> 
> These are just the deaths that are registered. How many die off the books maybe add another 5 - 10%, an educated guess.
> 
> We have a number under 1000 and you feel scared. We should be scared but not of a virus. Your choice to think or not but tell me why the hospitals are empty - my source is a paramedic, a doctor and a patient relying on public healthcare.
> 
> Did you know they are running deportation exercises? Of course you didn't - the only thing you can think of is your fear of a virus while the powers that be rape your way of life.
> *
> *



Egocentric much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> OOh now the conspiracy theories on Vape shops. When sales are open again, vape shops are going to make a killing
> But restaurants are also closed? Do you think when they allowed to open that people will have money to storm and pack them full? Will people be to scared to go and sit down and eat close to many others? There is way more restaurant and people working in the restaurant industry than vape shops, far bigger problem.
> 
> Thats to name one industry, hairdressers? construction? nursery schools? etc etc?



Your point is very valid. But being a forum about vaping the vaping industry would be focused on.

If you go to a hairdressing forum and mention vape shops there all the Betty's will most likely rip you a new one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Hey I finally get to test the ignore feature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

Way I see it is that vaping will continue but that it will evolve. If any industry is dynamic, the vaping industry certainly is and enjoys considerable support from country's like the UK as a smoking cessation tool. An estimated 50 million users worldwide is too big a market to ignore. If it goes underground, so be it but I honestly cannot see that lasting long. I see stricter regulations and tax implications but I cannot see the industry as a whole folding.
My gut rolls over for the honest hardworking entrepreneurs that have sunk their lives into the industry and that stand to lose their houses and shirts, attacked by misinformed and egocentric bigots that have zero idea of the vaping industry

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Chickenstrip said:


> Hey I finally get to test the ignore feature.



Wonder who the lucky winner is...

I still need to try it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Adephi said:


> Your point is very valid. But being a forum about vaping the vaping industry would be focused on.
> 
> If you go to a hairdressing forum and mention vape shops there all the Betty's will most likely rip you a new one.


Yes but even if you on Ziki's papegaaislaai forum you have to be a bit realistic. Vape shops is insignificant in the SA economy. Most is run from home or premises at the cheapest little out of town locations. Not what you can really call the pinnacle of entrepreneurship. Yes we have places that really worked hard like Vapeking and they will survive, the fly by night(see a gap) may not, but who cares the next fly by night will take their place.

So just as easy it was for vape shops to pop up left right and center, just as easy it will be when everything is open again. Many much bigger and important industries will not survive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes but even if you on Ziki's papegaaislaai forum you have to be a bit realistic. Vape shops is insignificant in the SA economy. Most is run from home or premises at the cheapest little out of town locations. Not what you can really call the pinnacle of entrepreneurship. Yes we have places that really worked hard like Vapeking and they will survive, the fly by night(see a gap) may not, but who cares the next fly by night will take their place.
> 
> So just as easy it was for vape shops to pop up left right and center, just as easy it will be when everything is open again. Many much bigger and important industries will not survive.


Unless more than 90% of the shops shut down thanks to the extended ban then new regulations are pushed to make it impossible for them to reopen and stay viable. No one will come and cry about regulations that would make people lose their jobs since they don’t have any in the first place. Just adding 2 cents worth of oil!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cornelius

The $1 000 000 question should be when is enough .... enough?
When will the industry fight back? When will Joe soap decide to start selling and if anything comes off it pay said fine and carry on?
Who will police vape juice in a parcel? Who will have the capacity to test the nicotine content? We have gotten to a point of putting time and effort into creating 25mg CBD juice, how that could that time and effort been applied to save the industry? 
How will anyone know the difference between a bottle of food flavoring and a Vape juice? Should we not have had the effort put into bottles or labeling? I supported the effort and mission of the initial lock-down phase, however it is ridiculous now and only the ones whom adapt and innovate will survive.

The sad reality is that it is very easy to acquire cigarettes, Nullifying the Vape effort/achievements of the last 7 years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Wonder who the lucky winner is...
> 
> I still need to try it out.


Think I know , using it as well

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Cornelius said:


> The $1 000 000 question should be when is enough .... enough?
> When will the industry fight back? When will Joe soap decide to start selling and if anything comes off it pay said fine and carry on?
> Who will police vape juice in a parcel? Who will have the capacity to test the nicotine content? We have gotten to a point of putting time and effort into creating 25mg CBD juice, how that could that time and effort been applied to save the industry?
> How will anyone know the difference between a bottle of food flavoring and a Vape juice? Should we not have had the effort put into bottles or labeling? I supported the effort and mission of the initial lock-down phase, however it is ridiculous now and only the ones whom adapt and innovate will survive.
> 
> The sad reality is that it is very easy to acquire cigarettes, Nullifying the Vape effort/achievements of the last 7 years.



If there is a shop willing to take the risk, I am willing to take the risk as well and support them. But we need a vendor to be willing to take the risk. Then the problem is, the rest of them need to be willing to either let those vendors take the risk and serve the community while they don't make any money, or the need to get onboard themselves. You'll probably find that one vendor might not be willing to take the chance and don't want others to make money while they lose out, so they'll end up reporting the vendors that do trade.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If there is a shop willing to take the risk, I am willing to take the risk as well and support them. But we need a vendor to be willing to take the risk. Then the problem is, the rest of them need to be willing to either let those vendors take the risk and serve the community while they don't make any money, or the need to get onboard themselves. You'll probably find that one vendor might not be willing to take the chance and don't want others to make money while they lose out, so they'll end up reporting the vendors that do trade.




You're going to run into this issue... It's not up to the vendors. 

They can sell what they have in stock. But when they run out most of them store their products in labs which won't bottle or distribute the nicotine for them. Their suppliers won't replenish stock either. 

So sure, many might move the nicotine they've got on hand. But ultimately it will run out and it won't be able to be replenished.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Chickenstrip said:


> You're going to run into this issue... It's not up to the vendors.
> 
> They can sell what they have in stock. But when they run out most of them store their products in labs which won't bottle or distribute the nicotine for them. Their suppliers won't replenish stock either.
> 
> So sure, many might move the nicotine they've got on hand. But ultimately it will run out and it won't be able to be replenished.



Yep. This is pretty much what is happening at the moment. 
Some stores sold out totally before lockdown. 
Some got broken into during lockdown.
Some managed to take stock home and are among plans for their known customers.
Some are not willing to break the law (can't blame people but at some point everyone will be in need of money I'm sure). 
Some people are just profiting and selling stuff at double price. 
But soon the bubble will burst and supply will cease, as most places have stopped manufacturing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chickenstrip said:


> You're going to run into this issue... It's not up to the vendors.
> 
> They can sell what they have in stock. But when they run out most of them store their products in labs which won't bottle or distribute the nicotine for them. Their suppliers won't replenish stock either.
> 
> So sure, many might move the nicotine they've got on hand. But ultimately it will run out and it won't be able to be replenished.



True, but the current stock on hand can help quite a few people to keep for another couple of weeks till we wait out this LD, and they can at least get some form of income to keep them semi-up and running until trade is opened up again. well, me thinks at least....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I just hope that we cant go to the beginning of this thread and other lockdown/covid threads and show how people's arguments changed.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> True, but the current stock on hand can help quite a few people to keep for another couple of weeks till we wait out this LD, and they can at least get some form of income to keep them semi-up and running until trade is opened up again. well, me thinks at least....


You are a bit late to the party, most guys have sold their stock out in the first few weeks of lockdown to known customers
Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wilanbor

Maybe the solution will be rebranding:

Tobacco and its evil cousin nicotine are good as a pesticide

“Experimental Investigations into the Insecticidal, Fungicidal, and Bactericidal Properties of Pyrolysis Bio-oil from Tobacco Leaves Using a Fluidized Bed Pilot Plant”



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I just hope that we cant go to the beginning of this thread and other lockdown/covid threads and show how people's arguments changed.



I still support the initial 21 day lock down fully, it was definitely needed to get the medical sector geared up and more prepared for what is to come. Even the second extension i could understand and appreciated the need thereof. But the Level structure currently in place is too restrictive in most areas and lax in others. The current financial damage being done to our economy will cause a lot more loss of life and quality thereof. My 2c of course, but I just work at a mine/crushing plant in rural Limpopo, i'm not an expert, an economist, a doctor, a minister or the president....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea

https://www.iol.co.za/the-star/news...wed-to-operate-online-during-level-3-48477268


Vaping body wants to be disassociated from tobacco sector and allowed to operate online during Level 3

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

BeaLea said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/the-star/news...wed-to-operate-online-during-level-3-48477268
> 
> 
> Vaping body wants to be disassociated from tobacco sector and allowed to operate online during Level 3



I like and support the initiative, but unfortunately that article makes Gcoyi sound uneducated about vaping ( pertaining to the safety of DIY liquid and the harmful substances in cigarettes) and in general. A very poorly written article ( or written as such intentionally? )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I like and support the initiative, but unfortunately that article makes Gcoyi sound uneducated about vaping ( pertaining to the safety of DIY liquid and the harmful substances in cigarettes) and in general. A very poorly written article ( or written as such intentionally? )



agree 100%, rather say nothing than that crap they have written

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I like and support the initiative, but unfortunately that article makes Gcoyi sound uneducated about vaping ( pertaining to the safety of DIY liquid and the harmful substances in cigarettes) and in general. A very poorly written article ( or written as such intentionally? )



No no. Not badly written. 
I watched a news clip last week on enca I think. 
Vpasa was clear that people 'brewing' juice at home is dangerous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

BeaLea said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/the-star/news...wed-to-operate-online-during-level-3-48477268
> 
> 
> Vaping body wants to be disassociated from tobacco sector and allowed to operate online during Level 3



Yeah. What they need to do is take it to court though.
Nothing else stands half a chance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I still support the initial 21 day lock down fully, it was definitely needed to get the medical sector geared up and more prepared for what is to come. Even the second extension i could understand and appreciated the need thereof. But the Level structure currently in place is too restrictive in most areas and lax in others. The current financial damage being done to our economy will cause a lot more loss of life and quality thereof. My 2c of course, but I just work at a mine/crushing plant in rural Limpopo, i'm not an expert, an economist, a doctor, a minister or the president....


No no no. You said the lock down is not to stop the spread but to contain it at a speed we can handle, you even said it should have started earlier.
So now we have way more infections and climbing even more, but now you want to end it?

This was in answer to my statement that lock down started way to early and that our economy cant handle it. Lock down started way to early...... fact. Now winter is here, money is finished, lockdown cant continue........like I said in March already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes but even if you on Ziki's papegaaislaai forum you have to be a bit realistic. Vape shops is insignificant in the SA economy. Most is run from home or premises at the cheapest little out of town locations. Not what you can really call the pinnacle of entrepreneurship. Yes we have places that really worked hard like Vapeking and they will survive, the fly by night(see a gap) may not, but who cares the next fly by night will take their place.
> 
> So just as easy it was for vape shops to pop up left right and center, just as easy it will be when everything is open again. Many much bigger and important industries will not survive.


*Well ain't that a slap in the face!*

So because I'm not Vape King that makes be what, insignificant, a "fly-by-night"? Do you think it was easy for me to open a vape shop? I've been building relationships with my customers for many years, they depend on me... are they insignificant too?

Some of us may just be in it for the money, but some of us also give a shit!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee

M.Adhir said:


> No no. Not badly written.
> I watched a news clip last week on enca I think.
> Vpasa was clear that people 'brewing' juice at home is dangerous.


I got a message from a customer today, she had stocked up before the lockdown but now is starting to run out of juice, her question to me was how to stretch her juice, to make it last longer. She wanted to know if she could bulk it up with vegetable oil.

I explained to her how dangerous that would be and to rather get some glycerin at Checkers or a pharmacy. At least she had the good sense to ask first, how many people in her position won't ask? How many people are vaping vegetable oil right now?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

BumbleBee said:


> *Well ain't that a slap in the face!*
> 
> So because I'm not Vape King that makes be what, insignificant, a "fly-by-night"? Do you think it was easy for me to open a vape shop? I've been building relationships with my customers for many years, they depend on me... are they insignificant too?
> 
> Some of us may just be in it for the money, but some of us also give a shit!


Vape king was one example, in which category you place yourself is up to you. Currently millions of South africans are deemed insignificant, me included, so dont cry yourself to death about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

BumbleBee said:


> I got a message from a customer today, she had stocked up before the lockdown but now is starting to run out of juice, her question to me was how to stretch her juice, to make it last longer. She wanted to know if she could bulk it up with vegetable oil.
> 
> I explained to her how dangerous that would be and to rather get some glycerin at Checkers or a pharmacy. At least she had the good sense to ask first, how many people in her position won't ask? How many people are vaping vegetable oil right now?!



That's part of what I'm worried about as well bru.
People are jumping head first into the whole DIY thing. I'm not saying don't try. I'm worried people won't read properly. 100mg nic in the wrong hands (or on one's hands) and mixed wrongly can be very harmful.

Your person probably remembered the word vegetable from vegetable glycerin and though about vegetable oil. Lucky they asked first though. Oil at that heat in the lungs is likely carcinogenic. 

Nevermind the small corner shops selling the cloned import brands. That's another potato altogether.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

BumbleBee said:


> I got a message from a customer today, she had stocked up before the lockdown but now is starting to run out of juice, her question to me was how to stretch her juice, to make it last longer. She wanted to know if she could bulk it up with vegetable oil.
> 
> I explained to her how dangerous that would be and to rather get some glycerin at Checkers or a pharmacy. At least she had the good sense to ask first, how many people in her position won't ask? How many people are vaping vegetable oil right now?!


Yes people are brewing their own alcohol also, few have died already. People are smoking rooibos tea, maybe bokdrolle?
People that have never steal anything are now trying their hand at it to feed their children

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

i just think vape shops should operate under the radar.. create WhatsApp groups and send out a list of items for sale.. Hardware and juices...
i know its risky but how else can vape shops and vapers last... level 1 could only be reached in 3 months time... we looking at August if we lucky and there is no guarantee that the sale of Tobacco will be sold come level 1...

why should vapers abide by the regulations when the regulations keep changing...
how does a coil or cotton increase my chance of contracting COVID-19
Before the lockdown vape shops were operating with sanitizing at the doors and counters...
not 1 report of COVID-19 that i know off(not that i know alot of people)

how is that different from people going to the bottle store and buying Dop...?

i dont see the logic behind this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No no no. You said the lock down is not to stop the spread but to contain it at a speed we can handle, you even said it should have started earlier.
> So now we have way more infections and climbing even more, but now you want to end it?
> 
> This was in answer to my statement that lock down started way to early and that our economy cant handle it. Lock down started way to early...... fact. Now winter is here, money is finished, lockdown cant continue........like I said in March already



1. Lockdown is not to stop the spread but to slow it down IE. Flattening the curve. That's true throughout the world. Our Lockdown did help to slow down the initial infection rate and it afforded our health system to get geared up. I don't see your argument there, what I said then and now still rings true.

2. In my post you quoted, I did not call for Lockdown to end, but rather stated that the current levels system is too restrictive in most cases. E-commerce and food delivery could have and should have started a lot earlier to name but a few.

3. Lockdown could have started a month earlier and it would still have been fine, if the government did not limit commerce and banned items outright to a ridiculous degree.

The problem is not the Lockdown, it is the decisions made after the fact that is crippling our economy. You seem to have trouble distinguishing between the two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

wilanbor said:


> Maybe the solution will be rebranding:
> 
> Tobacco and its evil cousin nicotine are good as a pesticide
> 
> “Experimental Investigations into the Insecticidal, Fungicidal, and Bactericidal Properties of Pyrolysis Bio-oil from Tobacco Leaves Using a Fluidized Bed Pilot Plant”
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I have said that 50 posts ago...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz_sh

ARYANTO said:


> I have said that 50 posts ago...




they should call it "Not Zol Juice" And Yes it does Contain Alcohol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

wilanbor said:


> Maybe the solution will be rebranding:
> 
> Tobacco and its evil cousin nicotine are good as a pesticide
> 
> “Experimental Investigations into the Insecticidal, Fungicidal, and Bactericidal Properties of Pyrolysis Bio-oil from Tobacco Leaves Using a Fluidized Bed Pilot Plant”
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Yeah. We will end up with people trying to vape pesticide they buy from builders. I can just see it happening. Not every tool in the shed be sharp enough sadly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

BumbleBee said:


> I got a message from a customer today, she had stocked up before the lockdown but now is starting to run out of juice, her question to me was how to stretch her juice, to make it last longer. She wanted to know if she could bulk it up with vegetable oil.
> 
> I explained to her how dangerous that would be and to rather get some glycerin at Checkers or a pharmacy. At least she had the good sense to ask first, how many people in her position won't ask? How many people are vaping vegetable oil right now?!



I did a bit of google research on how to extract nic from various plants at home. And that is some serious chemicals you don't want in your house, especially if you have kids. Let alone the highly concentrated nic you end up with.

And my first thought was what if some guy with no knowledge of chemistry attempt this and end up with numerous chemical burns in hospital. I will rather just wean myself to lower nic until I'm fine with 0mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DysectorZA

So I just want to understand if there are strict rules for ALL online Vape Stores?

Or do they create and make up their own rules of what they can and cannot ship?

One online store I use frequently, will not ship at all now, even when e-commerce was fully opened up.

Another online store will only ship items, only if you include a CBD product.

And another online store is only not shipping nicotine based products.

It seems each online store has got their own criteria that will ship at.

*I managed to order cotton, a spool of fused clapton wire, tweezers, a coil cleaning brush, drip tips and replacement bubble glasses from one online store without issues. No CBD required in the order.*

So I'm trying to wrap my head around what IS allowed to be sold by an online vape store and what is NOT?

Why can't all vape stores just trade as per normal and sell everything except nicotine based liquid.

Why does selling a pre-built coil or cotton to someone fall under the tobacco act?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir

DysectorZA said:


> So I just want to understand if there are strict rules for ALL online Vape Stores?
> 
> Or do they create and make up their own rules of what they can and cannot ship?
> 
> One online store I use frequently, will not ship at all now, even when e-commerce was fully opened up.
> 
> Another online store will only ship items, only if you include a CBD product.
> 
> And another online store is only not shipping nicotine based products.
> 
> It seems each online store has got their own criteria that will ship at.
> 
> *I managed to order cotton, a spool of fused clapton wire, tweezers, a coil cleaning brush, drip tips and replacement bubble glasses from one online store without issues. No CBD required in the order.*
> 
> So I'm trying to wrap my head around what IS allowed to be sold by an online vape store and what is NOT?
> 
> Why can't all vape stores just trade as per normal and sell everything except nicotine based liquid.
> 
> Why does selling a pre-built coil or cotton to someone fall under the tobacco act?



Everyone is interpreting it in their own way. 
My interpretation is that anything ecig related isn't allowed as the law says 'and related products'..
Some stores won't chance it. Some will. 

The whole CBD thing (while it is helping people get access to hardware etc as a result of buying cbd) in my opinion is being used as a loophole of sorts.
25mg or 30mg cbd in 60ml of juice won't have any real benefit. It's practically 0mg juice which is being sold with a little bit of cbd in it (to 'legalize' the sale of the products).

The fact that you can buy a dual battery mod and dual coil rta and just add a 30mg or so cbd to the order to get it dispatched is nonsensical. 

Yes it is possibly helping some businesses stay afloat to a certain extent. And it's helping a few vapers get access to some liquid at least. And it's getting smokers( I've seen alot of this happen the past two days) to switch to pod systems (but with no nic Im inclined to think their impression will end up being that vaping didn't do it for them as a replacement, but hey that's because it's low concentration cbd only).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kolakidd

DysectorZA said:


> So I just want to understand if there are strict rules for ALL online Vape Stores?
> 
> Or do they create and make up their own rules of what they can and cannot ship?



I think it comes down to their back-end and how well they understand it and run it, or, not being a critical business, therefore not being allowed to be onsite to ship. You'll probably find that some stores that can just switch stock (i.e.) to null have done so and are trading as normal. Those that have systems where this is harder to do, probably can't deal with the complexity of being on site during lock-down to sort orders and contacting customers who do order. The whole CBD thing is inexplicable, stock clearance most likely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

kolakidd said:


> I think it comes down to their back-end and how well they understand it and run it, or, not being a critical business, therefore not being allowed to be onsite to ship. You'll probably find that some stores that can just switch stock (i.e.) to null have done so and are trading as normal. Those that have systems where this is harder to do, probably can't deal with the complexity of being on site during lock-down to sort orders and contacting customers who do order. The whole CBD thing is inexplicable, stock clearance most likely.



CBD is not a stock clearance thing. 
It is being used as a way to deem the package as essential. Most of the stores trading are selling low concentration local cbd juices which they never sold before lockdown started. So the juice has been made to fit the market and status quo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## DysectorZA

Aren't "essential" items no longer an issue for e-commerce though? It's as if some vape stores are still operating under level 5.

If Takealot can sell everything under the sun except alcohol and tobacco products, then surely online vape stores can sell everything except nicotine products.

Unless I am stupid and not fully understanding any of this, and a coil or a 18650 battery or a mod falls under tobacco products?

Does everything that a vape store sells, online or in-store, fall under tobacco related products? Or is it just the nicotine based juice that falls under tobacco?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the words of Martin Luther King, I have a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Spyker41771

We can argue till our faces is blue what is legal to sell and what not, i commend the shops trying to stay a float because even big shops like vape king and others going to find it hard to survive 6 months without income, never mind there employes who is not getting paid and struggling to feed their familys or pay rent.

Everything has been decided for us from the dictators in the parlament, the ban will go on till 2021 when ALL lvl's has been taken away.
Think covid was the thing some people prayed for to push their personel agenda and enforce it.

If one just take a sec and think about it, when booz was banned some one will invite you for a braai of just a chat but since you dont have booze it will be a boring visit, now booze is legal again people will start with braai's and long visits so covid will just spread a lot faster, it seems they didn't think that alchol is a social drug.


It's just my 2c

I just wish i could get some nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## einad5

Rob Fisher said:


> In the words of Martin Luther King, I have a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws.



I need that on a t-shirt with some vape branding. Maybe someone can Photoshop Martin Luther king with a vape giving the middle finger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 1. Lockdown is not to stop the spread but to slow it down IE. Flattening the curve. That's true throughout the world. Our Lockdown did help to slow down the initial infection rate and it afforded our health system to get geared up. I don't see your argument there, what I said then and now still rings true.
> 
> 2. In my post you quoted, I did not call for Lockdown to end, but rather stated that the current levels system is too restrictive in most cases. E-commerce and food delivery could have and should have started a lot earlier to name but a few.
> 
> 3. Lockdown could have started a month earlier and it would still have been fine, if the government did not limit commerce and banned items outright to a ridiculous degree.
> 
> The problem is not the Lockdown, it is the decisions made after the fact that is crippling our economy. You seem to have trouble distinguishing between the two.


1. Did our curve flatten?
More people touch a product during E-commerce in a short period off time than with you taking it yourself off the shelve? So why is it safer? Infection rate has climbed since lockdown and will just continue faster as we open up more, but now the winter is here and we cant keep a tight lockdown anymore. So we just delayed the inevitable? And it winter it will be worst?
2. What is too restrictive? almost everyone can work and move around from level 3. Remember " we must protect the health system" and it is proven that smokers are affected more by the virus, so whats the problem? You have any proof other than " vaping is healthier than smoking" that vaping does not affect/damage your lungs(even at 0% nic). If not then the minister is right to keep it with tobacco off the list, because we must protect the health system?
3. You are only worried about nicotine and only started to care once your juice ran out. I cant recall you complaining about any of this stuff before you posted the pic of your last Taviro going in? Maybe direct me in the right direction.

You want the lockdown, for your needs. Every single person in SA will be the same, yes for lockdown but only if it accommodate their specific needs, and if all are catered for then not even level 0.00001 will be possible.

And no. I was against this lockdown from the start, just showing how people are trying to have their bread buttered on both sides.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip

This thread just goes to show how bored people are during this lockdown. Why are you expending effort to make a point to strangers who will not take your opinion as anything more than just that and forget it by the time their netflix show switches to the next episode. Save your energy for something productive... Like walking to the fridge or stretching for the remote to tell netflix that you're still watching.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Bottom line is you can buy eliquid with nic easily if you know where to buy ;D

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chickenstrip said:


> This thread just goes to show how bored people are during this lockdown. Why are you expending effort to make a point to strangers who will not take your opinion as anything more than just that and forget it by the time their netflix show switches to the next episode. Save your energy for something productive... Like walking to the fridge or stretching for the remote to tell netflix that you're still watching.



Agreed, thanks for reminding me, another one chalked up to the ignore function.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

einad5 said:


> I need that on a t-shirt with some vape branding. Maybe someone can Photoshop Martin Luther king with a vape giving the middle finger.


@MrGSmokeFree - idea for you ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

the mind is a terrible thing to taste

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

ARYANTO said:


> @MrGSmokeFree - idea for you ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 196814


Put ''democratic right'' on the back , I'm customer two !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Cornelius said:


> When will Joe soap decide to start selling and if anything comes off it pay said fine and carry on?


The problem is, paying the fine is one thing, but you can get a criminal record attached with it and most companies out there, if you have a criminal record, it's bye-bye. So risk vs reward comes to mind.



Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If there is a shop willing to take the risk, I am willing to take the risk as well and support them.


I am sure there are many, as was mentioned by a few people on here. Fortunately because I DIY, and because I'm paranoid to a degree, I made up a few litres of juice for both my wife and I just before lockdown happened, so we're safe for a while to come still.

Then I also heard from someone in the industry that some of the TCG vans have been stopped and searched as the cops have been tipped off that e-liquids and nicotine is being couriered, so even those few who did supply may very well stop doing so very soon now if they have not already.

This ban on cigarettes, and then vaping alongside it as the SA government has stupidly combined the two (I know there are people who may disagree with this part of my statement as quite a few have before, pre-lockdown), is very likely to last until the end of the year. In fact, if the government has their way, we will become one of the fist countries in the world to ban smoking all together. Even if we're not the first, there is a country out there that one day is going to ban smoking. But that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Taariq404

How's it,

Does anyone know if eciggies are shipping coils with CBD juice?


----------



## DysectorZA

Taariq404 said:


> How's it,
> 
> Does anyone know if eciggies are shipping coils with CBD juice?



Yup, most are to "keep it legal". You can buy most things on the website like coils, mods, batteries, etc. but you must include a CBD juice for "legal" purposes.

I'm not even sure if my posts are legal any more.

I believe Sir Vape and Vape Cartel are selling without issues.

Vape King seemed to stop for some reason? Anyone know why?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

DysectorZA said:


> Vape King seemed to stop for some reason? Anyone know why?


Stopped selling in general? Maybe they ran out of CBD juices, not sure. I know when I checked this weekend they only had two flavours left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DysectorZA

ivc_mixer said:


> Stopped selling in general? Maybe they ran out of CBD juices, not sure. I know when I checked this weekend they only had two flavours left.



Maybe that could be the case. But the notice on their site seems otherwise?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Interesting. Sad though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I see VapeOwave and Vapehyper also stopped selling cbd, coils hardware etc. Think they getting pressure and all will stop soon

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SJY124

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I see VapeOwave and Vapehyper also stopped selling cbd, coils hardware etc. Think they getting pressure and all will stop soon



Where did you see that VapeOwave has stopped selling?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

think there came a big banner the first time I opened website saying only pg, vg and concentrates


----------



## SJY124

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> think there came a big banner the first time I opened website saying only pg, vg and concentrates


Crap. And I now need coils for Swag 2. Damn.


----------



## M.Adhir

SJY124 said:


> Crap. And I now need coils for Swag 2. Damn.



The swag2 itself doesn't take coils. 
But if you're referring to the standard tank it ships with, check vaperite. They had yesterday and were taking orders online. Provided you buy a CBD liquid (starting at R220 for 60ml).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brenden

Vendors should sell everything except for products that contain nic, all hardware can be used for CBD so it should be deemed essential this whole thing of must purchase CBD liquid doesnt sit well with me, check out atomix vape they have a disclaimer stating all products to be used for CBD use only and they are operating well done to them !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SJY124

M.Adhir said:


> The swag2 itself doesn't take coils.
> But if you're referring to the standard tank it ships with, check vaperite. They had yesterday and were taking orders online. Provided you buy a CBD liquid (starting at R220 for 60ml).


Yep. Speaking about the regular tank that came with the mod. 
I'll check Vaperite. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Not sure how many people would benefit, but maybe you should look into a group buy from Fasttech. They confirmed that they can ship any hardware (nothing with a battery though) via DHL. I contacted DHL and they confirmed the same. DHL shipping is around $50 at the moment, so you would need to pad the order a bit, but you can quickly make up the value with coils, cotton, wire, tools etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

CJB85 said:


> Not sure how many people would benefit, but maybe you should look into a group buy from Fasttech. They confirmed that they can ship any hardware (nothing with a battery though) via DHL. I contacted DHL and they confirmed the same. DHL shipping is around $50 at the moment, so you would need to pad the order a bit, but you can quickly make up the value with coils, cotton, wire, tools etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol if anyone is buying, I need spare glasses and some odds and end as usual

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Brenden said:


> Vendors should sell everything except for products that contain nic, all hardware can be used for CBD so it should be deemed essential this whole thing of must purchase CBD liquid doesnt sit well with me, check out atomix vape they have a disclaimer stating all products to be used for CBD use only and they are operating well done to them !!


I don't understand how 0mg juice isn't being sold and CBD needed for orders from normal vape stores, now that all ecommerce is legal? However I can buy VG, PG, flavours from the DIY stores and mix it myself?

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## stevie g

Everyone needs to realise one thing here and this is the most crucial thing to know.

The government does not like vaping and they want to kill it. 

Most black people in south africa see it as a white bullshit thing and they dont want anything to do with it. 

They're going to crush vaping anyway.

No one will be able to afford compliance (comes after tax is announced) not even vape king. 

All vape stores will close eventually. The only new ones to survive will come from BIG MONEY. 

And everyone can forget about CBD, people have realised it is a scam and government knows too. 

CBD will fall under schedule and only doctors will have access. 

I've been involved in this industry since vapeking got popular and have made connections with insiders across the vape and cannabis world.

I got out of vape a while ago and for good reason. Everyone currently in the vape industry better start polishing up those CVs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## method1

Actually the health minister just made CBD schedule 0 a few days ago. 
As for being a scam lets agree to disagree, the cannabis / psychedelic space is slowly becoming more legitimised, with listed companies doing some pioneering work. There's tons of supportive research already.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

stevie g said:


> Everyone needs to realise one thing here and this is the most crucial thing to know.
> 
> The government does not like vaping and they want to kill it.
> 
> Most black people in south africa see it as a white bullshit thing and they dont want anything to do with it.
> 
> They're going to crush vaping anyway.
> 
> No one will be able to afford compliance (comes after tax is announced) not even vape king.
> 
> All vape stores will close eventually. The only new ones to survive will come from BIG MONEY.
> 
> And everyone can forget about CBD, people have realised it is a scam and government knows too.
> 
> CBD will fall under schedule and only doctors will have access.
> 
> I've been involved in this industry since vapeking got popular and have made connections with insiders across the vape and cannabis world.
> 
> I got out of vape a while ago and for good reason. Everyone currently in the vape industry better start polishing up those CVs.


Obviously kweek die clown sy eie pappagaaislaai in sy tuin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

method1 said:


> Actually the health minister just made CBD schedule 0 a few days ago.
> As for being a scam lets agree to disagree, the cannabis / psychedelic space is slowly becoming more legitimised, with listed companies doing some pioneering work. There's tons of supportive research already.


Do you have a link to the health minister schedule 0?. 

Large foreign companies have the resources to do CBD vape properly. I haven't seen a single ZA CBD originating product that wasn't trash. 

I've worked with a chemist over this for a long time and CBD does not dissolve in vape liquid period. 

There probably is foreign made CBD extract that does dissolve properly but it costs an arm and a leg to bring in. 

I still standby my comment that CBD vape will soon be lumped in with tobacco and will be disappearing soon. 

The CBD/Cannabis industry is full of bullshitters, I'd know I've been at all the cannabis expos as an exhibitor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

stevie g said:


> Do you have a link to the health minister schedule 0?.
> 
> Large foreign companies have the resources to do CBD vape properly. I haven't seen a single ZA CBD originating product that wasn't trash.
> 
> I've worked with a chemist over this for a long time and CBD does not dissolve in vape liquid period.
> 
> There probably is foreign made CBD extract that does dissolve properly but it costs an arm and a leg to bring in.
> 
> I still standby my comment that CBD vape will soon be lumped in with tobacco and will be disappearing soon.
> 
> The CBD/Cannabis industry is full of bullshitters, I'd know I've been at all the cannabis expos as an exhibitor.



'In Government Notice No. 586, Government Gazette No. 43347, issued on 22 May 2020, the
Minister of Health has amended the Schedules as follows:
1. Previous entries for cannabis, dronabinol, and tetrahydrocannabinol in Schedule 7
have been deleted.
2. Cannabidiol (CBD) is listed in Schedule 4, except -
a. in complementary medicines containing no more than 600 mg cannabidiol per sales
pack, providing a maximum daily dose of 20 mg of cannabidiol, and making a general
health enhancement, health maintenance or relief of minor symptoms (low-risk) claim;
or
b. processed products made from cannabis raw plant material intended for ingestion
containing 0,0075 percent or less of cannabidiol where only the naturally occurring
quantity of cannabinoids found in the source material are contained in the product.
Products that meet those listed conditions will instead be regulated as Schedule 0. '

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> Not sure how many people would benefit, but maybe you should look into a group buy from Fasttech. They confirmed that they can ship any hardware (nothing with a battery though) via DHL. I contacted DHL and they confirmed the same. DHL shipping is around $50 at the moment, so you would need to pad the order a bit, but you can quickly make up the value with coils, cotton, wire, tools etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Of course they can ship. So can any company. The problem arises in getting Customs clearance.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Hooked said:


> Of course they can ship. So can any company. The problem arises in getting Customs clearance.


Customs clearance no issue on vape hardware ... 1 package delivered via dhl and another on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## SparkySA

I have a cousin, who has an uncle who is in wholesale toiletpapier...... If you guys are looking for nic based juices or DIY nic, just saying I'm sure he could spare a few things for me if you guys need stuff including hardware, normal prices I think, us vapers need to stick together

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## SparkySA

I'm picking up stuff this Comming week so if you are in the west rand JHB region lemme know 


SparkySA said:


> I have a cousin, who has an uncle who is in wholesale toiletpapier...... If you guys are looking for nic based juices or DIY nic, just saying I'm sure he could spare a few things for me if you guys need stuff including hardware, normal prices I think, us vapers need to stick together

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## YakoustiX

SparkySA said:


> I have a cousin, who has an uncle who is in wholesale toiletpapier...... If you guys are looking for nic based juices or DIY nic, just saying I'm sure he could spare a few things for me if you guys need stuff including hardware, normal prices I think, us vapers need to stick together



May you PM me if you can ship to CPT. Looking for Salt Nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB

I want this T-shirt. Black market dealings are booming. Some vape shops are operating, you just order "manually" and not online.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## sugardrive

SparkySA said:


> I have a cousin, who has an uncle who is in wholesale toiletpapier...... If you guys are looking for nic based juices or DIY nic, just saying I'm sure he could spare a few things for me if you guys need stuff including hardware, normal prices I think, us vapers need to stick together



hit me up with your uncle in the furniture business please.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## adriaanh

Hi Guys

Our online store is back up and running, please take note of the following before placing your order though as we will not be held responsible for you ordering items which we cannot legally ship at this stage, any orders containing prohibited items *WILL NOT* be shipped until the ban on tobacco products has been lifted.

Please also note that the majority of our staff are working remotely so no calls will be answered on the head office line however please feel free to email any urgent queries and if you need *extra support* to one of the email addresses below:

marlene@vapeking.co.za
Tashja@vapeking.co.za
phillip@vapeking.co.za
max@vapeking.co.za
sharri@vapeking.co.za

If you do really need to call someone please send us an inbox with your number and someone will give you a call.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/n...-government-bid-to-delay-tobacco-ban-hearing/

Take that Kopdoek!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Adephi said:


> https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/n...-government-bid-to-delay-tobacco-ban-hearing/
> 
> Take that Kopdoek!



But then this however...

https://businesstech.co.za/news/trending/403497/government-wants-100-smoking-ban-in-public-areas/

If this comes to fruition it may lead to issues for vaping as well seeing as we're blanketed under smoking now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA

sugardrive said:


> hit me up with your uncle in the furniture business please.


send me a PM please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ivc_mixer said:


> But then this however...
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/trending/403497/government-wants-100-smoking-ban-in-public-areas/
> 
> If this comes to fruition it may lead to issues for vaping as well seeing as we're blanketed under smoking now.



Our office park has sent out a communique indicating that all smoking areas are being permanently shut down/ closed.
The entire office park (like 30 buildings will have no smoking areas or vaping areas). You pretty much have to go hotbox yourself in your car or wait until you leave the parking lot. Imagine driving out of the office park just to smoke or vape.How ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I'm very fortunate in that sense. Our boss is an 'avid' smoker. And unofficial company policy is that you can smoke or vape to your heart's content in your office (we all have closed offices, nothing open plan) as long as you keep your door closed and your windows open.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm very fortunate in that sense. Our boss is an 'avid' smoker. And unofficial company policy is that you can smoke or vape to your heart's content in your office (we all have closed offices, nothing open plan) as long as you keep your door closed and your windows open.



We got bust by the health dept for this like 3 years ago. One of the other tenants in the building complained. Apparently because their bosses didn't let them smoke in the office.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KALSTER

Anyone know if LungCandy is open for business, if limited? Recently got a Smok RPM 80 Pro and someone else might want to order one as well. Also need to get coils for my Breeze 2. Even I have to order CBD stuff as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## KALSTER

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 197367
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Our online store is back up and running, .


Would you ship hardware only as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh

KALSTER said:


> Would you ship hardware only as well?


I just posted what I received from Vape King, I am not from Vape King, maybe try get in touch with them, but what I am hearing they allwoing hardware only shipping, but maybe make 100% sure with them

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

i just confirmed with Marlene from Vape King that we can order mods, cotton, coils without CBD juice

and they will be deliverd

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Riaz_sh said:


> i just confirmed with Marlene from Vape King that we can order mods, cotton, coils without CBD juice
> 
> and they will be deliverd


Finally sanity prevails

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Raikan007

Pity there are no coils at vape king for drippers. Only seeing pre built ones 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Can anyone vouch for battery authenticity at VapeShop?
They are the only place that seems to have Samsung 40T's in stock, but I really don't want fake 21700's...


----------



## KALSTER

Vape King doesn't have RPM 80 pro in stock.


----------



## Lightbringer

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm very fortunate in that sense. Our boss is an 'avid' smoker. And unofficial company policy is that you can smoke or vape to your heart's content in your office (we all have closed offices, nothing open plan) as long as you keep your door closed and your windows open.


Lol any job openings?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA

SparkySA said:


> I have a cousin, who has an uncle who is in wholesale toiletpapier...... If you guys are looking for nic based juices or DIY nic, just saying I'm sure he could spare a few things for me if you guys need stuff including hardware, normal prices I think, us vapers need to stick together

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Brenden

KALSTER said:


> Anyone know if LungCandy is open for business, if limited? Recently got a Smok RPM 80 Pro and someone else might want to order one as well. Also need to get coils for my Breeze 2. Even I have to order CBD stuff as well.


 I Also need to know, I did try calling got no answer

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rey_Rey

Brenden said:


> I Also need to know, I did try calling got no answer


FB messaged them and they are unfortunately not open or shipping out orders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brenden

Rey_Rey said:


> FB messaged them and they are unfortunately not open or shipping out orders.


Thanks bro ! Atleast now I wont check outside everytime I hear someone hooting thinking it's the courier hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LeislB

Does he have a website where we can check what's "not available", wink wink?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mohammed sayed

I would check on vape cartel,great service and overnight shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> @MrGSmokeFree - idea for you ?


Im the first one in line for that shirt!!!! Please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Chickenstrip said:


> This thread just goes to show how bored people are during this lockdown. Why are you expending effort to make a point to strangers who will not take your opinion as anything more than just that and forget it by the time their netflix show switches to the next episode. Save your energy for something productive... Like walking to the fridge or stretching for the remote to tell netflix that you're still watching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 197367
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Our online store is back up and running, please take note of the following before placing your order though as we will not be held responsible for you ordering items which we cannot legally ship at this stage, any orders containing prohibited items *WILL NOT* be shipped until the ban on tobacco products has been lifted.
> 
> Please also note that the majority of our staff are working remotely so no calls will be answered on the head office line however please feel free to email any urgent queries and if you need *extra support* to one of the email addresses below:
> 
> marlene@vapeking.co.za
> Tashja@vapeking.co.za
> phillip@vapeking.co.za
> max@vapeking.co.za
> sharri@vapeking.co.za
> 
> If you do really need to call someone please send us an inbox with your number and someone will give you a call.


Me when I get my VK order

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

stevie g said:


> Do you have a link to the health minister schedule 0?.
> 
> Large foreign companies have the resources to do CBD vape properly. I haven't seen a single ZA CBD originating product that wasn't trash.
> 
> I've worked with a chemist over this for a long time and CBD does not dissolve in vape liquid period.
> 
> There probably is foreign made CBD extract that does dissolve properly but it costs an arm and a leg to bring in.



Garbage, as far as CBD that is imported from reliable sources goes. Maybe you are talking about Poor Old Joe's 'CBD' 'extracted' in his kitchen.

CBD works, at least for chronic pain management and sleep problems, I use it myself. It dissolves in PG no problem.

I have not found a single local CBD extraction operation, it's all imported.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

YeOldeOke said:


> Garbage, as far as CBD that is imported from reliable sources goes. Maybe you are talking about Poor Old Joe's 'CBD' 'extracted' in his kitchen.
> 
> CBD works, at least for chronic pain management and sleep problems, I use it myself. It dissolves in PG no problem.
> 
> I have not found a single local CBD extraction operation, it's all imported.



Seconded. I also didn’t believe CBD did a thing. Then I saw someone said somewhere “it works you just need to take enough” so I took a shit load and it almost made me feel stoned. It definitely works.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke

Chickenstrip said:


> Seconded. I also didn’t believe CBD did a thing. Then I saw someone said somewhere “it works you just need to take enough” so I took a shit load and it almost made me feel stoned. It definitely works.


Thing with CBD is you need to be patient and find what dosage works for you and what you need it for. So many factors influence the dosage necessary, and it takes a couple of weeks to build up.
People buy 200/300mg vape juice and it doesn't give them a 'kick', so they give up thinking it doesn't work.

I have suffered from intense 24/7 pain in my left leg and foot since my stroke a few years ago. I take a lot of very crappy pills which wreak havoc on my sleep etc just to keep the pain level down to a survivable level. CBD has in pretty short time enabled me to start reducing the pills and I aim to get off them totally asap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked

YeOldeOke said:


> Garbage, as far as CBD that is imported from reliable sources goes. Maybe you are talking about Poor Old Joe's 'CBD' 'extracted' in his kitchen.
> 
> CBD works, at least for chronic pain management and sleep problems, I use it myself. It dissolves in PG no problem.
> 
> I have not found a single local CBD extraction operation, it's all imported.



There's no doubt that CBD works - for some people. If I vape CBD I'm fast asleep within an hour. A friend of mine vapes it and it has no effect whatsoever. However, I know someone in my town who vapes it for chronic pain management and it helps him, to a point, but when he's really in pain he prefers the tincture.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Hooked said:


> There's no doubt that CBD works - for some people. If I vape CBD I'm fast asleep within an hour. A friend of mine vapes it and it has no effect whatsoever. However, I know someone in my town who vapes it for chronic pain management and it helps him, to a point, but when he's really in pain he prefers the tincture.


Yes, I use the tincture as well.
As to it works for some people, I believe it depends on many factors including things like your body mass etc. I think those that don't get any effect simply isn't using enough, or/and may be looking for THC type effects, which they shouldn't get.

Too many factors at play, too confusing. Are you vaping it or oral. What are you vaping on, how much do you vape, what do you want to achieve, whats your build, your weight, your metabolism.

Start at 10mg/day and move up from there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

